# (OOC) FR Adventure - Vampires of Waterdeep! [FULL]



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey All,

Long time lurker, first time DM here!

I'm looking for 4-5 players for a mini-campaign set in the Forgotten Realms, specifically the city of Waterdeep.

I want to use a series of adventures that appeared recently in Dungeon magazine, issues 126-128.  The first of these is entitled "Blood of Malar," and that's all you need to know.  Regular readers of Dungeon, please keep clear. 

For the rest of you, here are the character creation guidelines.

-Starting level is 13.  Starting xp is 83000, which gives an extra 5000 xp to use for item creation, if your character is so inclined.

-No evil alignments.

-Sources allowable...I own the following: Core Rulebooks, Complete Divine/Arcane/Warrior/Adventurer, FR Campaign Setting, Races of Stone, Book of Exalted Deeds (but PLEASE think long and hard before submitting a character with Vow of Poverty...I think it's a bit tired).  If you have material you'd like to use from another WOTC published book, throw  it at me (the idea, not the book), and I'll see if I'll allow it.  I may be able to borrow the book from a friend.  Oh, and no psionics, they just aren't my thing.

-Base ability scores generated with a 28 point buy, then apply all modifiers for race, levelling up, and equipment.

-I will generate a fair hit point total for accepted characters, so don't worry about that.

-Start with 110,000 gp worth of equipment, per the DMG.  The cap for the value of any single item is 33,000 gp.  Any gp spent for item creation must also come from this total.

Well, I think that should just about cover it, although I'm certain I probably forgot something, so feel free to ask questions.

Should be a fun game, hope to see you apply!  Thanks!

-PP


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like to throw down the gauntlet on this one. Thinking fighter type of some sort.

Tailspinner


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

*Jana Fyrehair*

*Jana Fyrehair*
*Female Human, 6th-Level Sorcerer/7th-Level Eldritch Knight* (XP 83,000)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 6d4+7d6+52 (102 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 12[25] (+2 Dex, [+4 armor], [+5 natural armor], [+4 shield]), touch 12, flat-footed 10[23]
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+14
*Attack:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+3 Magebane Starmetal Falchion_*) +17 melee (2d4+9/18-20)
*Full Attack:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+3 Magebane Starmetal Falchion_*) +17/+12 melee (2d4+9/18-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Summon Familiar (bat)
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 14(18), Dex 10(14), Con 14(18), Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 18(22) PB 6 2 6 6 0 8 (Cha +1 at 4th, 8th and 12th level)
*Skills:* Concentration +25(16), Knowledge (arcana) +10(8), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +10(8), Knowledge (local - Dalelands) +7(5), Knowledge (nature) +10(8), Knowledge (religion) +3(1), Knowledge (the planes) +6(4), Listen[familiar within arm's reach] +10[12](8), Spellcraft +12(8), Spot[familiar within arm's reach] +10[12](6), Tumble +10(8) Total Skill Points 80
*Feats:* Militia [Regional], Able Learner, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Arcane Strike, Extraordinary Concentration
*Home Region:* The Dalelands
*Patron Deity:* Mielikki
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

* including _extended Greater Magic Weapon_

Jana is an attractive woman in her mid-twenties. She is of average height, with an athletic and well-trained physique. Her name Fyrehair is obviously derived from her long, copper red hair, which she prefers to wear in a single braid. Her green eyes nicely complement her good looks. Jana likes to dress in comfortable, black traveling clothes with a wide grey-green cloak, like it is typically worn by the elves, and which has a silver clasp shaped as a unicorn's head. The most noticeable piece of equipment is her night-black, silver-edged falchion [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps], which she carries in a sheath on her back. Most of her other weaponry and much of her equipment is usually stored out-of-sight in her backpack.

Jana speaks Common, Chondathan, Elven, and Giant.

*Spells:* As 12th-level sorcerer
_Sorcerer Spells Known (6/8/8/7/7/6/4; save DC 16 + spell level):_
0 - _Detect Poison_, _Detect Magic_, _Read Magic_, _Light_, _Mage Hand_, _Mending_, _Message_, _Open/Close_, _Prestidigitation_;
1st - _Mage Armor_, _Shield_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, _Enlarge Person_, _Critical Strike_ [CV];
2nd - _Glitterdust_, _Invisibility_, _False Life_, _Bladeweave_ [CV], _Listening Lorecall_ [CV];
3rd - _Fireball_, _Major Image_, _Greater Magic Weapon_, _Spiderskin_ [UD];
4th - _Dimension Door_, _Polymorph_, _Orb of Force_ [CA];
5th - _Telekinesis_, _Greater Blink_ [CA];
6th - _Wages of Sin_ [BoED].

*Equipment:*
*Head:* _Circlet of Charisma +4_ (as _Cloak of Charisma_) 16,000 gp
*Eyes:* _Eyes of the Eagle_ 2,500 gp
*Neck:* _Amulet of Health +4_ 16,000 gp
*Shoulders:* _Travel Cloak_ 1,200 gp (from Magic of Faerûn)
*Torso:* _Vest of Resistance +3_ 9,000 gp
*Body:* --
*Waist:* _Belt of Steady Spellcasting_ (as _Tunic of Steady Spellcasting_) 2,500 gp
*Wrists:* _Armbands of Might +4_ (as _Armbands of Might_, just +4 to Str) 16,100 gp
*Hands:* _Gloves of Dexterity +4_ 16,000 gp
*Finger:* --
*Finger:* --
*Feet:* _Boots of Speed_ 12,000 gp

*Other Equipment:* [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps] (_+1 Magebane Starmetal Falchion_) 13,075 gp, Alchemical Silver Scimitar 105 gp, Cold Iron Heavy Flail 30 gp, Dagger (2) 4 gp, Composite Longbow (Str +4) Regional Equipment + 200 gp, Cold Iron Arrows (100) 10 gp, _Heward's Handy Haversack_ 2,000 gp, Traveler's Outfit (3), Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch (2), Sack (2), Silk Rope (100 ft.), Soap, Waterskin, Sunrod (3), Tindertwig (6), Spell Component Pouch (2) 49.3 gp, _Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend_ 3,000 gp; 126 gp, 7 sp, 0 cp.

*Flaps, bat familiar:* Diminutive magical beast (augmented animal); HD 13; hp 51; Init +2; Spd 5 ft., fly 40 ft. (good); AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +10; Grp -7; Atk/full Atk -; Space/Reach 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ blindsense 20 ft., low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, speak with master; AL N; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +9; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +14, Listen +16, Move Silently +6, Spot +14; Alertness.

*Background:* Jana spent her childhood in Harrowdale, where she was born in her hometown of Velarsburg, east of the vast Cormanthor, the former home of the elves. Her mother died giving birth to her, and so she was raised by her father, who was the captain of the town militia. Jana started early to train with weapons, she greatly enjoyed fighting with her father's longsword, which was far too large for the young girl to wield in one hand, so she just grabbed it with both. She also trained with the longbow, like most Dalelanders, but Jana never had a good aim. Nonetheless the fierce redhead was fairly well-respected for her fighting prowess. Jana herself showed great respect to nature, especially the impressive trees of the great Cormanthor, whom she liked to perambulate oftentimes. It was not unnoticed and eventually she came into contact with a small community of elves who still lived under its towering oaks and maple trees. Despite their reclusiveness, the elves always welcomed 'Fyrehair', how they liked to call the girl, on her visits and from them she learned about the great gift her mother had left her with - sorcery.

Time flew by quickly in the battle-ridden country and soon the young girl became a young woman, deft with the greatblade and even more skillful in the arcane arts. She spent more time alone or with the elves than with her father, who in his important position seldom had enough time for his daughter as well. And eventually, Jana left Harrowdale for a long journey, to see something from the world out there. She had heard tales from travelers about the purple waves of the Moonsea, vast deserts, gigantic mountain ranges and the huge metropole, Waterdeep, and she wanted to see all that with her own eyes. A few years passed, while Jana went from one adventure to the next, met new companions and lossed them again. She even visited the Underdark once, from where she brought back a great prize - the blade [smallcaps]_Twilight_[/smallcaps], forged from meteoric iron and imbued with the power to slay arcanists, Jana decided it was best to have this blade in her own hands, so it cannot be used against her again, as it was down there. Over the time, the longing grew to see her home once more, the trees, the elves, and her father. Jana travelled back to Harrowdale.

In the meantime, tragedy had struck Velarsburg. The Cormanthorian drow had subverted some of the good townsfolk with lies and false promises, and treachery blossomed in their midst. Jana was unable to locate her former elven friends, they had left or even died. But worst of all, she discovered, that her own father was among the traitors, who had allied themselves with the drow and let the good people of Velarsburg suffer. For some reason, he had blamed the elves for the 'loss' of his daughter and Jana herself for the loss of his wife, his troubled mind an easy prey for the vile dark elves. When Jana finally stood before him, there was no love between the two. It came to the worst and father and daughter clashed in battle. While he was the better fighter, his martial skills were no match for Jana's sorcerous powers. He died.

After making sure, that the threat was kept in check and with a good man in the lead of the town's militia once more, there was nothing left to keep Jana in Harrowdale. She finally turned her back to her former home and left for good. Jana went back to the life of an adventurer. She dropped her family name, but Jana kept the name, she had been given by the elves, and she was henceforth known as Jana Fyrehair.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 15, 2005)

My games have been dying like pestilent flies, I think I might be cursed (trough no fault of my own I assure you). So I'd like to give this one a try, if you'll have me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2005)

What races are available? Any restrictions? ECL limit?


----------



## Torillan (Nov 15, 2005)

This could be fun.  I think a dexterity laden fighter/rogue type would be for me.  I'll post it soon.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

Wollf Henger

Aranea (3HD +4LA), rogue 2, warshaper 4, character level 9 ECL 13
Medium magical beast (shapechanger)
CG, Patron Deity Shandukul

28 point buy
Str 10=16 +2 level +4 morphic body = 22 (+6)
Dex 6=14 +4 racial = 18 (+4)
Con 10=16 +4 racial +4 morphic body = 24 (+7)
Int 0=8 +4 racial = 12 (+1)
Wis 2=10 +2 racial = 12 (+1)
Cha 0=8 +4 racial = 12 (+1)

So

Str 22 (+6)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 24 (+7)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 13 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)

HD 3d10 (aranea) + 2d6 (rogue) + 4d8(warshaper) +9x7(63)
hp = ?

F +3 (ar) +4 (war) +7(con) = +14
R +3 (ar) +3 (ro) +1 (war) +4(dex) = +11
W +1 (ar) +1 (wa) +1 (wis) +2 (IW) = +5

F +14 R +11 W +5

Feats
Combat Reflexes, Iron Will (B), Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Multiattack,

Skills
Aranea: climb 6 ranks, listen 6 ranks, spot 6 ranks
Rogue: Tumble 8 ranks, search 8 ranks, spot 1 rank, listen 1 rank
Warshaper climb 4 ranks, balance 6 ranks, search 1 rank(cross class),

Skills: Araneas have a +2 racial bonus on Jump, Listen, and Spot checks. They have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks even if rushed or threatened.

So:
Balance 6 ranks +4 dex = +10
Climb 10 ranks +6 st +8 racial = +24 and can always take 10
Jump +7 str +2 racial = +9
Listen 7 ranks +1 wis +2 racial = +10
Search 9 ranks +1 int = +10
Spot 7 ranks +1 wis +2 racial = +10
Tumble 8 ranks +4 dex = +12 

Languages Common, Sylvan, Elven

BAB +3 aranea, +1 rogue, +3 warshaper, = +7

Grapple +7 BAB, +7 Str = +14

Initiative = +4

AC = +4 dex, +1 natural, 

Attack +7 BAB, +7 str = +14

Aranea
Low light vision, darkvision 60ft.
Natural bite in hybrid form 1d6 base +poison
web, change shape, spells
[SBLOCK]
*Poison (Ex): * Injury, Fortitude DC 18, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Spells:* An aranea casts spells as a 3rd-level sorcerer. It prefers illusions and enchantments and avoids fire spells.
*Spells Known * (6/6): 0— detect magic, open/close, prestigitation, ray of frost, read magic; 1st—disguise self, expeditious retreat, mage armor.
*Web (Ex): * In spider or hybrid form (see below), an aranea can throw a web up to six times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets of up to Large size. The web anchors the target in place, allowing no movement.
An entangled creature can escape with a DC 13 Escape Artist check or burst the web with a DC 17 Strength check. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus. The web has 6 hit points, hardness 0, and takes double damage from fire.
*Change Shape (Su): * An aranea’s natural form is that of a Medium monstrous spider. It can assume two other forms. The first is a unique Small or Medium humanoid; an aranea in its humanoid form always assumes the same appearance and traits, much as a lycanthrope would. In humanoid form, an aranea cannot use its bite attack, webs, or poison.
The second form is a Medium spider–humanoid hybrid. In hybrid form, an aranea looks like a Medium humanoid at first glance, but a DC 18 Spot check reveals the creature’s fangs and spinnerets. The aranea retains its bite attack, webs, and poison in this form, and can also wield weapons or wear armor. When in hybrid form, an aranea’s speed is 30 feet (6 squares).
An aranea remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, nor does an aranea revert to its natural form when killed. A true seeing spell, however, reveals its natural form if it is in humanoid or hybrid form.[/SBLOCK]

Rogue
1d6 sneak attack, trapfinding, evasion[SBLOCK]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.
*Sneak Attack:* If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.
The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and it increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied.
Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.
A rogue can sneak attack only living creatures with discernible anatomies—undead, constructs, oozes, plants, and incorporeal creatures lack vital areas to attack. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to sneak attacks. The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment or striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach.
*Trapfinding:* Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. 
Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.
*Evasion (Ex): * At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.[/SBLOCK]

Warshaper:
*Morphic immunities*, immune to critical hits and stunning
*Morphic weapons*, as move action grow a natural weapon or improve one by one size
*Morphic body*, +4 to str and con
*Morphic reach*, increase reach by 5 ft
*Morphic healing*, fast healing 2, full round concentration check (DC = damage taken) to heal 10.

Equipment
32K Ring of protection +4
20K +1 cold iron holy spiked gauntlet
21K +1 wounding adamantine heavy mace
04.5K wand of knock 50 charges
20K ring of invisibility
08K Silver shortsword +1 animal bane
02.5K Bag of holding Type 1
    Silver holy symbol of Shandukal
    Travelling clothes
1000+ gold

Background
[SBLOCK]Wollf was a restless spirit always wanting to climb the nearest mountain and see what was on the other side. This led him to adopt Shandakul as his patron deity and journey out of his native forest lands to explore the worlds as he explored the powers of a shapeshifter. His humanoid form was that of a lean human and he travelled the roads as one, developing along the path of warshaper shifting mastery. While travelling through the northlands he was ambushed by a Malarite werewolf who was seeking to create a band of infected followers. Spying Wollf's holy symbol the werewolf thought it would be most amusing to turn such a follower into a werewolf slave of a malarite. While the attack incapacitated Wollf temporarily the fact that he was not actually a human made him immune to the lycanthropic disease and his morphic healing allowed him to recover from the ambush quicker than the werewolf anticipated. Now it was the werewolf who was taken unawares and ended up fleeing after the warshaper turned the tables on him. This led to the two becoming blood enemies and hunting each other back and forth across the northlands. While Wollf has managed to kill some of the werewolf's infected minions and has clashed many times with him personally, the two have not been able to dispose of each other as of yet. Wollf has recently tracked the Malarite south to Waterdeep and is cautiosly exploring the city looking for his nemesis.[/SBLOCK]

Appearance
[SBLOCK]Wollf Henger appears as a lean, tall, dark-eyed man with a somewhat athletic and rugged physique. He wears his black hair long but is clean shaven. He favors dark travelling clothes including a broad scarf and wide brimmed hat. At his waist he bears a short sword with a wolf head pommel and a vicious looking heavy mace while a spiked gauntlet covers one hand.

When he shifts his back hunches slightly and he grows black hairs all over his body. His face transforms into that of a spider with multiple eyes and large black mandibles dripping venom.

When in extremis he will shift into the true aranea form, that of a medium-sized spider with inhuman arms extending below the mandibles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

As for background, I have a bunch of FR stuff (mostly 1e and 2e but also 3e FRCS and Magic of Faerun), do not get dungeon, and do not know these adventures.

How often do you require posting? I can do most non holiday weekdays but not weekends.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm, I've been tossing around a concept in my mind for a Paladin/Beloved of Valarian lately.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I don't have much experience playing monks and I thought it would be a nice change of pace. No vow of poverty! Likely human or maybe elven.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd be interested as well.  I'd like to play as a straight-up wizard, classwise, who is very religious; a devout worshipper of Azuth, deity of mages.  Lawful Good, abjuration specialist, with Evocation and Necromancy as prohibited schools, as per the FRCS ("The Azuthan church ... tries to curb the use of destructive ... magic")

Another option would be an Enlightened Fist from Complete Arcane.  I think it would be an interesting class to play, different from what I've done in the past.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 15, 2005)

*A Bard?*

I would like to play, I have a Bard concept I have been tossing around in my head for a while...

...there is a variant of the class, it's not offical, all it does, is uses Int in place Cha for spells and the ilk.  Does not sign, but, chants and speaks poems.  Would this be allowed?

If not, I have a version of the character that uses the standard bard, but, the variant would be better...

I can post  at least once a day (well night - Indiana time).

djordje


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

As FR games are fun and good, I'll toss my hat in and make a character.  Most likely a rogue of some sorts.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2005)

Are SRD monster races OK? I've never played an aranea before . . .


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool, so much interest!

I'll get to answering all your specific questions in short order.

Everyone, please note that player selections will be made based on your completed character sheet submissions.  I'm especially looking for....

1. Completeness/Accuracy of the character's ability scores, skills, equipment value, etc.  Make sure your numbers add up.  Preferably correctly. 

2. Interesting background/personality/description write-up.  Realms specific detail is well and good, but I'm no expert myself, so don't pressure yourself to drop in the name of Drizzt's cousin's gardener or anything....basic info from the FRCS is fine.

3. Good party balance...a tank, a rogue, a healer, a mage, and a wildcard, as rough archetypes.

Five to be taken, all others will be alts.  Get crackin'! (As soon as I answer your questions, that is.)

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'd like to throw down the gauntlet on this one. Thinking fighter type of some sort.
> 
> Tailspinner




Great, can't wait to see your character sheet!  

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting!
> 
> I'd like to join with a sorcerer/eldritch knight (or maybe favored soul).
> A typical adventuress hailing from the Dalelands.
> ...



Sounds interesting indeed....



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Questions:



Answers:



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> - is Able Learner from Races of Destiny ok?



Probably...can you give me a quick summary?



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> - how about stuff from the Player's Guide to Faerûn, which updates the FR rules to 3.5?



Yes, but as above, I may need a brief summary of the rules in question.  Actually, this book is on my 'soon to be purchased' list, so I have no problem with you using it.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> - how does _Polymorph_ work in respect to what creature forms can be assumed? Where is the limit of what forms are know?



Hmm, tougher one.  A level 13 PC would probably be familiar with a lot of different creatures.  I'd say she'd have to make a relevant Knowledge check at DC 10 + desired creature's HD (just like using the rules for a Knowledge skill check to identify monsters).  Success would indicate enough knowledge to pull off a polymorph (limited to the creature types specified in the spell description, of course.)

Hope that helps,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> My games have been dying like pestilent flies, I think I might be cursed (trough no fault of my own I assure you). So I'd like to give this one a try, if you'll have me.




Cool, can't wait to see your character! 

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2005)

Name: Rina Wyvern
Race: Human
Class: Paladin 11/Beloved of Valarian 2
Age: 182

Description: Rina stands at five foot seven inches, with long, brown hair. She has green eyes, and usually wears a suit of dragonhide plate mail. She generally wears a longsword at her said that glows with a brilliant inner light, and 

Background: Rina grew up in Baldur's Gate, the daughter of a noble family. She rarely saw eye to eye with them, while growing up. They were ruthless merchants, and despite their upbringing, she was more interested in religion and the divine. This lead to any number of confrontations between her and her parents, and eventually resulted in her leaving her family on her seventeenth birthday, and joining the Church of Helm.

She joined the church partially because of her disagreements with her family, but also because she had felt the call, and wished to become a paladin. For fourteen years she served as a squire, then a Paladin, fighting evil in three separate adventuring groups over a decade and a half. 

It was on her 32nd birthday, that a plea for help came to her from an old comrade who was part of her first adventuring party. A druid, by the name of Flarn, had retired to a forest deep inland, to protect it. His cry for help came because an army of undead, lead by a necromancer in search of an ancient artifact buried within the forest, was besieging the forest.

Rina rode out immediately, making arrangements to be teleported to the forest.

For three days and nights, she and Flarn and half a dozen other adventurers fought the undead army, finally attacking the Necromancer himself, after breaking through his army. He had a surprise waiting for them, however. Half a dozen vampires that had sworn loyalty to him.

All the adventurers perished, except for Rina. She held him as he died in her hands, and he begged of her to protect the forest until a replacement for him arrived. She agreed.

In the forest, away from the city and civilization, Rina began to find the tranquility different and relaxing.

The replacement druid never arrived, having been killed in an ambush on his way from another druid grove. Rina never found out about this, as she had chosen to stay. She dedicated herself to the forest and its protection, and was rewarded by a divine source for this. She was taken under the guidance of Valarian, and granted a unicorn companion. Striker.

That was a hundred and fifty years ago. Valarian had given her the gift of timelessness, slowing her aging to a virtual halt. She hasn’t done much adventuring since then, choosing to remain in the forest and contemplate nature. She’s only ridden out a few times to protect the forest when necessary, or when her god has told her that her presence is required elsewhere.

Character sheet to come shortly

(My knowledge of the locations of forests in the realm is slightly less than my knowledge of subatomic physics. If anybody has a suggestion as to a forest for Rina to have adopted for guardianship, I’d be happy to hear it.)


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 16, 2005)

*wildcard...*

sounds good for me...lol...any idea on the bard variant yet?


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What races are available? Any restrictions? ECL limit?




I'm open to considering non-standard races....it's probably best if you could throw an idea or two my way.  I don't have a 'restricted' list per se, but I might veto a selection based on personal preference or campaign suitability.  What'd you have in mind?

ECL limit is 13.

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Torillan said:
			
		

> This could be fun.  I think a dexterity laden fighter/rogue type would be for me.  I'll post it soon.




Bring it on! 

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'd be interested, possibly something from Complete Warrior (the only complete one I own).
> 
> Do you have access to Magic of Faerun? I like harper mages a lot.
> 
> Would spontaneous caster clerics from Unearthed Arcana be OK? They keep cleric spell slots but learn cleric spells known at sorcerer rate plus their domain spells.




I think I can get access to Magic of Faerun.  I may need you to give me some specifics, but I'll say tentatively 'yes' to Harper Mage.

I would allow the spontanteous casting cleric variant, yes.  I neglected to mention in my introductory post that I do own Unearthed Arcana as well.

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I'm open to considering non-standard races....it's probably best if you could throw an idea or two my way.  I don't have a 'restricted' list per se, but I might veto a selection based on personal preference or campaign suitability.  What'd you have in mind?
> 
> ECL limit is 13.
> 
> ...




Troll [ECL 11]
Ogre [ECL 6]
Aasimar [ECL 1]


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> As for background, I have a bunch of FR stuff (mostly 1e and 2e but also 3e FRCS and Magic of Faerun), do not get dungeon, and do not know these adventures.
> 
> How often do you require posting? I can do most non holiday weekdays but not weekends.




There's no strict posting 'requirement' but I would like to keep the game moving.  Major posts from me can probably expected about every other day.  Your availability sounds fine.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've been tossing around a concept in my mind for a Paladin/Beloved of Valarian lately.




Ah, and there it is!  

Thanks, I'll look it over.

edit:  Ah, just the background so far.  Okay, I'll wait for the completed sheet before commenting.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun. I don't have much experience playing monks and I thought it would be a nice change of pace. No vow of poverty! Likely human or maybe elven.




Sounds good, Scotley.  Look forward to seeing it....

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> I'd be interested as well.  I'd like to play as a straight-up wizard, classwise, who is very religious; a devout worshipper of Azuth, deity of mages.  Lawful Good, abjuration specialist, with Evocation and Necromancy as prohibited schools, as per the FRCS ("The Azuthan church ... tries to curb the use of destructive ... magic")
> 
> Another option would be an Enlightened Fist from Complete Arcane.  I think it would be an interesting class to play, different from what I've done in the past.




Both good concepts orbitalfreak...

I'd like to see either one....or even both!  

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> I would like to play, I have a Bard concept I have been tossing around in my head for a while...
> 
> ...there is a variant of the class, it's not offical, all it does, is uses Int in place Cha for spells and the ilk.  Does not sign, but, chants and speaks poems.  Would this be allowed?
> 
> ...




Mmm, I'm not big on unofficial variants.  Is there some kind of published documentation on that?  If not, I'll have to hold you to the standard Bard class.

Looking forward to seeing it...

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> As FR games are fun and good, I'll toss my hat in and make a character.  Most likely a rogue of some sorts.




Sounds good, Ferrix.... 

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Are SRD monster races OK? I've never played an aranea before . . .




Yes, I would consider an aranea PC.  Sounds interesting.

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> sounds good for me...lol...any idea on the bard variant yet?




Yep, see above, but probably not the answer you wanted.  

-PP


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hey no problem!*



			
				Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Mmm, I'm not big on unofficial variants.  Is there some kind of published documentation on that?  If not, I'll have to hold you to the standard Bard class.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it...
> 
> ...




Just takes a bit of modding...


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Troll [ECL 11]
> Ogre [ECL 6]
> Aasimar [ECL 1]




Tailspinner,

I think a troll might be a bit too much monster (see below), so I'm going to veto that one flat out.

Ogre could be do-able, but would be a role-playing challenge.  Consider that this campaign takes place exclusively in and under the city of Waterdeep.  It's a tolerant and cosmopolitan place, but I think an ogre would still draw some unwanted attention, (barring some form of disguise).  Think long and hard on that one.

An aasimar would be just fine.

Any other ideas?

-PP


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Tailspinner,
> 
> I think a troll might be a bit too much monster (see below), so I'm going to veto that one flat out.
> 
> ...




Doppleganger [ECL +8]
Svirfneblin [ECL +3]


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Doppleganger [ECL +8]
> Svirfneblin [ECL +3]




A doppleganger would be a tricky choice...a challenge both for you to play, and for me to DM.  But, I think would allow it if the overall character concept is strong.

Svirfneblin would be an unusual choice, but there would be no problem with it.

Any others?

-PP


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Name: Vernon Sellsword
Race: Human
Class: Cleric 1/Wizard 12
Age:  32

Dravin Sellsword was an adventurer, skilled with a blade, who built up a more-than-modest fortune in his career before settling down in Cormyr to enjoy his life and start a family.  Marvin was his second child of three, his only son, who chose a career with (slightly) less risk than that of his father: trade.  Using his share of his father's fortune, granted to each child upon thier achieving adulthood, Marvin started a business in which he delt with what he considered novelties: items of magic, religious tomes, historical texts, and other books, all in addition to the standard fares of fine cloths and finer armors (the latter of which at the request of his father).  It was this business that Marvin hoped his son Vernon would inherit and expand upon, so he taught his son the basics of the business at an early age.

Vernon, however, wasn't inclined to follow his father's path, or that of his grandfather.  What Marvin called "trinkets of the over-educated and money-endowed," Vernon thought of as something with much more importance.  As he grudgingly worked at his father's business, he was found studying the texts for trade as often as he was found selling them; it was here that he came to treasure knowledge, and magic.  Daydreams of his grandfather's tales of his wizardly companions filled his thoughts.

For his nineteenth birthday, he was sent with his father to join a caravan travelling from Sembia, through Cormyr, west to Candlekeep on the Sword Coast.  This caravan was carrying many texts from various religious orders, arcane academies, with many from the Thayan Empire.  Vernon was to take the more valuable of his father's texts to sell once he reached the citadel on the coast.

Along the way, Vernon became close friends with many of the clerics, especially Aaron Barm the warrior-priest from the church of Azuth, who mentored him in the ways of the divine.  The minor healing abilities he picked up on came in handy when the caravan was assaulted by bandits on several occasions.  It was one of the bandit raids which would change his life forever; a band of Thayan wizards and their accompanying mercenaries who felt that the knowledge in the travelling texts would find better use in the empire of the mages.  

The caravan and the raiders both numbered many casualties, and the Thayans withdrew to regroup.  The caravan's leader instructed Aaron to take the most valuable book in the cargo and ride quickly to Candlekeep with it, to ensure that it at least would survive.  Aaron asked Vernon to accompany him.  One of the Thayans tracked them, and before being slain by Barm's longsword, inflicted grevious wounds on the cleric; Vernon rode fast and hard to take Aaron to Candlekeep, along with the book, where they arrived safely and were granted shelter.

While staying at Candlekeep, Vernon decided that he could better serve his god, Azuth, by training in the wizardly arts instead of donning the mantle of priest.  When Aaron Barm decided to stay on at Candlekeep to better relations between the churches of Oghma and Azuth, he gifted his longsword to Vernon as a memento of thier travels together.  Though he seldom swung the blade, he carried it with him wherever he went.  As his adventuring career escalated, he routinely dropped back by Candlekeep to visit his mentor, and to donate at least one ancient text uncovered during his escapades.

His most recent excursion took him to Vaasa in the Cold North, where he by chance discovered a valuable spellbook once belonging to the lich Zhengyi the Witch-King.  After returning this tome to the library at Candlekeep, he decided to take a small break from the adventurer's path and spend time in Waterdeep, the City of Splendors, where he could relax and spend time with his arcane studies, and spend a more appropriate amount of time in the churches of Azuth than was permitted by the roving nature of an adventurer.

Stats to follow.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2005)

*Rina*

Here's my character sheet, let me know if I missed anything.


HD: 13d10 + 39

Strength: 16 (20)
Dexterity: 10
Constitution: 12 (16)
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 14
Charisma: 16 (18)

BaB: +13/+8/+3
Melee: +18/+13/+8
Ranged: +13/+8/+3

AC: 10 + 12 + 5 + 1 + 1 = 29

Initiative: +0

Fortitude: +17
Reflex: +7
Willpower: +9

Skills:
Diplomacy: +22
Knowledge (nature): +9
Ride: +16

Feats:
Power Attack
Mounted Combat
Sacred vow
Oath of Chastity
Ride by attack
Spirited Charge

Class abilities: Aura of Good, detect evil, smite evil (3/day, +4 to hit, +11 damage), divine grace, Lay on hands (44), aura of courage, divine health, turn undead, special mount, remove disease (2/week), call unicorn, telepathic bond, timelessness, ethereal jaunt

Spells
Paladin 1: Divine Sacrafice (BoED), Golden Barding (Complete Divine)
Paladin 2: Moment of clarity (BoED), Protection from evil
Beloved of Valarian 1: Longstrider, speak with animals

Full attack
Holy Longsword +2: +20/+15/+10
1d8+7 + 2d6 versus evil
Lance +2: +20/+15/+10
1d8+7 (triple damage on mounted charge)


Armor:
Dragonhide Full plate +4
Large darkwood shield +3

Magic items:
Ring of Protection +1
Belt of Giant strength +4
Amulet of Health +4
Cloak of Charisma +2
Shirt of natural armor +1

1443 gp

Striker (with Paladin mount abilities)
*Hit Dice:* 10d10+50
*Initiative*: +3
*Speed*: 70 ft. (14 squares)
*Armor Class*: 26 (–1 size, +3 Dex, +14 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +10/+19
*Attack*: Horn +20 melee (1d8+9)
*Full Attack*: Horn +20 melee (1d8+9) and 2 hooves +11 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Qualities*: Darkvision 60 ft., magic circle against evil, spell-like abilities, immunity to poison, charm, and compulsion, low-light vision, scent, wild empathy, improved evasion, share spells, share saving throws, improved speed, command creatures of its kind
*Saves*: Fort +12 (uses Rina’s +17), Ref +10, Will +6 (uses Rina’s +9)
*Abilities*: Str 23, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 10, Wis 21, Cha 24
*Skills*: Jump +22, Listen +11, Move Silently +13, Spot +15, Survival +12*
*Feats*: Alertness, Skill Focus (Survival), run, weapon focus (horn)
*Alignment*: Chaotic good


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Probably...can you give me a quick summary?




Able Learner gives a human the ability to learn all skills for 1 skill point per rank, but does not lift the maximum rank limit, which is still only half for cross class skill. Only humans (and doppelgangers ) can learn this feat and only at 1st level.



> Yes, but as above, I may need a brief summary of the rules in question.  Actually, this book is on my 'soon to be purchased' list, so I have no problem with you using it.




The important one for now would be Militia, which now grants all martial weapon proficiencies as a regional feat (can only take one of those ever and only at 1st level, it changed a little in the 3.5 update, all the regional feats are a bit better than regular feats now). Other than that, there might be a few spells in there, which could be of interest.



> Hmm, tougher one.  A level 13 PC would probably be familiar with a lot of different creatures.  I'd say she'd have to make a relevant Knowledge check at DC 10 + desired creature's HD (just like using the rules for a Knowledge skill check to identify monsters).  Success would indicate enough knowledge to pull off a polymorph (limited to the creature types specified in the spell description, of course.)




That's like we do it in our PnP campaign (plus, of course, creatures actually encountered). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll bite. Here's my submission as well. 

Inquisitor Caladan of the Radaint Order

[sblock]

```
[B]Name[/B]:  Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order
[B]Class[/B]: Cleric 6 / RS of Lathander 7       [B]Age[/B]: 26
[B]Race[/B]:  Human                              [B]Height[/B]: 6' 1"
[B]Size[/B]:  Medium                             [B]Weight[/B]: 190 lbs
[B]Gender[/B]: Male                              [B]Eyes[/B]: Blue
[B]Alignment[/B]: Neutral Good                   [B]Hair[/B]: Short & Red
[B]Deity[/B]: Pelor                              [B]Skin[/B]: Weathered

[B]Class & Racial Traits:
Cleric                            Character Level[/B]
Turn Undead (12)                  1 Feat at First, Third, Sixth, Ninth, Twelfth
Divine Spell Casting              +1 Ability Modifier (x3)                                          
 
[B]Radiant Servant of Lathander           Human[/B]                         
Extra Greater Turning (8)              +1 Skill point at each additional level       
Radiance (+2 Will - 10ft Radius)       1 Free Feat at 1st Level               
Turn Undead (See Cleric)               +4 Skills points at 1st Level 
Divine Health (Immune to all Disease)
Maximize Healing
Bonus Domain (Glory)               

[B]Str[/B]: 14 (+2)      [B]Level[/B]: 13       [B]XP[/B]: 83000
[B]Dex[/B]: 10 (+0)      [B]BAB[/B]: +9/+4      [B]HP[/B]: 80  (6d8+6 + 7d6+7)
[B]Con[/B]: 12 (+1)      [B]Grapple[/B]: +11    [B]Dmg Red[/B]: -/-
[B]Int[/B]: 10 (+0)      [B]Speed[/B]: 20'      [B]Spell Res[/B]: -
[B]Wis[/B]: 20 (+5)      [B]Init[/B]: +1        [B]Spell Save[/B]: - 
[B]Cha[/B]: 20 (+5)      [B]ACP[/B]: -6         [B]Arcane Spell Fail[/B]: 40%

         [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor[/B]:   10     +11   +5    +0    +0    +0    +0    26
[B]Touch[/B]: 15      [B]Flat-Footed[/B]: 21

              [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort[/B]:          10    +1    +3   +14
[B]Ref[/B]:            4    +0    +3   +7
[B]Will[/B]:          10    +5    +5   +20

[B]Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/B]
Mithreal Full Plate +3   +11     +1     -4   25%   25lbs    19500gp
Large Shield, Steal +3    +5     -      -2   15%   15lb      9170gp

[B]Weapon                          Attack   Damage  Critical   Range   Weight  Cost [/B] 
*Mace, Heavy of Disrupting +3   +14/+9   1d8+5      x2        -      8 lbs  8312gp
      *Includes casting of Greater Magical Weapon (+3)

		          [B]Turning Check     Turning Damage[/B]
Turning & Greater Turning	+9          (3d6+18) x1.5
Improved Turning: +1 caster Level		Can turn as free action

[B]Equipment                Cost / Weight[/B]		[B]Total Gold Spent[/B]: 109,679
Explorers outfit x3      (20 gp / 0 lb)		[B]Total Gold Remaining[/B]: 321
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)     (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Healers Kit              (50 gp / 1 lb)
Rod of Empowering        (9,000 gp / 0 lb) (3x Per Day)
Wand of Cure Moderate    (4,500 gp / 0 lb)
Cloak of Charisma +4     (16,000 gp / 2 lb
Periapt of Wisdom +4     (16,000 gp / 0 lb
Boots of Speed           (12,000 gp / 1 lb)
Vest of Resistance +3    (9,000 gp / 0 lb)
Helm of Comprehend       (5,200 gp / 3 lb)
Languages & Read Magic
        [B]Potions[/B]
Potion, Pro. From Evil x3(150 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1   (50 gp / 0 lb)
Hide from Undead  x2     (100 gp / 0 lb)
Invisible, Potion  x2    (600 gp / 0 lb)

[B]Caladan[/B]: 
[B]Current Capacity[/B]: Light (56)
[B]Carry Capacity[/B]:  Light: 0 – 58 Med.: 59 – 116 Heavy: 117 – 175 
                             Lift: 350 Drag: 875

[B]Languages[/B]: All  

[B]Feats[/B]: (6)
Empowered Turning, Improved Turning, Quick Turning, Extra Turning, 
Domain Spell Spontaneity (Strength), Divine Spell Power (+12 Turning Check) 

[B]Skill Points[/B]: 48    [B]Max Ranks[/B]: 16/8
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int    0     0    0      0
Balance                     Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Bluff                       Cha    0    +5           3
Climb                       Str    0    +2   -6     -4
[U]Concentration[/U]               Con   11    +1          12
[U]Craft[/U]                       Int    0     0           0
Decipher Script             Int    0     0           0 
[U]Diplomacy[/U]                   Cha    1    +5           6
Disable Device              Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Disguise                    Cha    0    +5           5
Escape Artist               Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Forgery                     Int    0     0           0
Gather Information          Cha    0    +5           5
Handle Animal               Cha    0    +5           5
[U]Heal[/U]                        Wis    5    +5   +2      12
Hide                        Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Intimidate                  Cha    0    +5           3
Jump                        Str    0    +2   -6     -4
[U]Knowledge (Religion)[/U]        Int    12    0           12
[U]Knowledge (Planes)[/U]          Int    5     0           5
Listen                      Wis    2    +5           7
Move Silently               Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Open Lock                   Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Perform                     Cha    0    +5           5
[U]Profession [/U]                 Wis    0    +5           5  
Ride                        Dex    0     0           0 
Search                      Int    5     0           5
[U]Sense Motive[/U]                Wis    0    +5           5
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0     0           0
[U]Spellcraft[/U]                  Int    0     0           0
Spot                        Wis    2    +5           7
Survival                    Wis    0    +5   +4       9
Swim                        Str    0    +2   -12    -10
Tumble                      Dex    0     0   -6     -6
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +5           5
Use Rope                    Dex    0     0           0
[U]Denotes Class Skill[/U]

[B]Spells[/B]
[B]Domains[/B]: Sun, Strength, Glory   [B]Base DC[/B]: 15 + Spell Level  [B]Bonus Spells[/B]: +5

[B]0 Level[/B] (10+1)    [B]1st Level [/B] (10+1)    [B]2nd Level[/B] (9+1)           [B]3rd Level[/B] (9+1) 
Detect Magic  3   Bless      	   2   Iron Silence (CoA)    2   Wrack (CoD)   1
Mending       2   Resurgance (CoD) 2   Curse ill Fortune(CoD)1   Prayer        2      
P. Food/Drink 1   Divine Favor     2   Hold Person           2   Create Food & Water   1 
Guidance      1   Doom      	   2   Silence      	     2   Magic Circle vs Evil  2
Light         2   Hide From Undead 2   Aid      	     2   Daylight      1
Resistance    1   [U]Disrupt Undead[/U]   1   [U]Heat Metal[/U]            2   Dispel Magic  2
 	 	 	 	 	   	                 [U]Searing Light[/U] (CoD)   1

[B]4th Level[/B] (8+1)      [B]5th Level[/B] (8+1)        [B]6th Level[/B] (7+1)      [B]7th Level [/B] (6+1) 
Shape Metal(RoF)  1  Earth Hammer(RoS)   1  Undeath to Dead  2   Holly Word       1
Gr Magical Weapon 1  [U]Flame Strike[/U]        2  Wind Walk        1   Slime Wave (CoD) 1
Holly Smite       2  Divine Agility(CoD) 1  Banishment       2   Destruction      1
Divine Power      1  True Seeing         1  Gr Dispel Magic  1   Summon Monster 7 2
Free Movement     2  Break Enchantment   1  Stone Body (PgF) 1   Ethereal Jaunt   1
Restoration       2  Battletide (MoF)    1  [U]Bolt of Glory[/U]    1   [U]Sunbeam[/U]          1
[U]Fire Shield[/U]	  1  Monstrous Regeneration (PgF) 1	 	 	 
 	 	     Blistering Radiance (CoAr)1	 

[U]Denotes Domain Spell[/U]

[B]Spontaneous Spells[/B]	 	 	 	 	 	 
[B]Level 1      	 	Level 2      	 	Level 3     	 	Level 4[/B]
Cure Light Wounds 	Cure Moderate	 	Cure Serious	 	Cure Critical 
[I]Enlarge Person	 	Bull's Strength	 	Magic Vestment	 	Spell Immunity[/I]
 	 	 	 	 	 	 
[B]Level 5       	 	Level 6       	 	Level 7[/B]	 	 
Cure Light, Mass	Cure Moderate, Mass	Cure Serious, Mass	 	 
[I]Righteous Might	 	StoneSkin	 	Bigby's Grasping Hand[/I]	 

[I]Denotes Requirement of 1 Regular Turning Attempt to Cast[/I]
```
[/sblock]

Description:
[sblock]
Caladan stands at about 6’1” and has short fiery red hair with piercing blue eyes. His skin has a deep weathered tan to it, and he has a facial tattoo that slightly covers the left side of his face and runs down the side of his neck. His equipment, though noticeably used, is kept in the best of condition. Caladan hardly talks and when he does its more often than not five words or less. However, when it comes to cleansing a crypt of a foul presence or putting the restless souls back at ease, no one does it better than him. Caladan is a man of action and has little time for holding hands and warming up to the masses. He is more at home out under the heavens and the gaze of his lord with his fellow adventures than he ever will be in town or city.  
[/sblock]

_Background:_
[sblock]
He was once a resident of Neverwinter. That was before a mysterious and deadly plague had swept across the city. The plaque took all of those that he loved and turned them against him and the rest of the city as mindless corpses. The city would soon send out a call for help as the dead began to attack the entire city. Caladan, for he dearly wished to put an end to the suffering of his loved ones, would answer the call. With the help fellow adventures, Caladan would rid the city of the vile plague and bury his loved ones for good. It was during this crusade that Caladan first came across the Sun God, Pelor and his teachings. With his determination to put his loved ones at rest and to route out the cause of their unrest, Caladan quickly became a devoted follower of Pelor and his teachings. 

Later after his fellow adventures returned peace and order to the city, and Caladan finally went home. He realized that he had nothing to go home to. The plague and those behind it had taken everything from him and in return gave him a huge whole in his already heavy heart. With nothing left but his faith in Pelor and his new found friends. He left Neverwinter with his new Religion and set out across the region in hopes to prevent others from having to go through the same pain and anguish that he had too. 

Eventually his exploits would catch the attention of those within the Radiant Order and after passing a serious and rugged tribunal he joined their ranks. He would spend many months training and studying within the order before heading back out in the region. Over time his name would become widely known within the order. He would travel across the realm with the Blessings of Pelor, but now a call of aid has brought him to the gates of Waterdeep. 
[/sblock]

Note: Spell list is done.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Able Learner gives a human the ability to learn all skills for 1 skill point per rank, but does not lift the maximum rank limit, which is still only half for cross class skill. Only humans (and doppelgangers ) can learn this feat and only at 1st level.
> 
> The important one for now would be Militia, which now grants all martial weapon proficiencies as a regional feat (can only take one of those ever and only at 1st level, it changed a little in the 3.5 update, all the regional feats are a bit better than regular feats now). Other than that, there might be a few spells in there, which could be of interest.




Thanks for clarifying, Thanee.  Able Learner and Militia would both be fine feat selections.

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'll bite. Here's my submission as well.
> 
> Inquisitor Caladan of the Radaint Order




Thanks for a good character sheet submission, Bloodweaver1.  Don't forget I'll need a background for Caladan as well to give him full consideration.

Thanks,

-PP


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 16, 2005)

How would you feel about a Succubus (ecl12) Marshal (1)?

She fled from the Abyssal stronghold of her Lord, carrying his foulest curses in her mind, when his domain fell under the assault of the superior armies of Demogorgon. For eons she fled trough the Abyss and forever the curse betrayed her until her suffering became unbearable. An Evil, far greater than her own, forever tried to tear her soul asunder and she grew weary of it all. Fleeing again, this time to the prime material plane of Toril she searches for a cure, and perhaps redemption. Until then she poses as the captain of a band of mercenaries, while slowly starting to learn of her new world.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like you have plenty. I'll just back out now.

Tailspinner


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2005)

Persistent spell at +3 spell levels as listed in FRCS (it is +6 now in the 3.5 srd in the divine section I believe)?

Possibly aranea (3HD +4LA) warshaper 4 (from Complete Warrior) something 2.

Hmm, or harper mage, or spontaneous cleric, so many options.

I will come up with something.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2005)

I have finished my character sheet for now, only need to write down the background and put it in, and maybe I'll change some small details, like a spell or two. It's in my first post on the last page. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2005)

What, if any, equipment would shift without problems when an aranea changes to spider form?

Do you allow fractional saves for multiclassing?


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> How would you feel about a Succubus (ecl12) Marshal (1)?
> 
> She fled from the Abyssal stronghold of her Lord, carrying his foulest curses in her mind, when his domain fell under the assault of the superior armies of Demogorgon. For eons she fled trough the Abyss and forever the curse betrayed her until her suffering became unbearable. An Evil, far greater than her own, forever tried to tear her soul asunder and she grew weary of it all. Fleeing again, this time to the prime material plane of Toril she searches for a cure, and perhaps redemption. Until then she poses as the captain of a band of mercenaries, while slowly starting to learn of her new world.




You know, that's so crazy it just might work...I have to say it's intriguing.

I'd love to see the finished product.  

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Looks like you have plenty. I'll just back out now.
> 
> Tailspinner




Well, sorry to see you bow out, Tailspinner.

Best of luck to you!

-PP


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2005)

Should get character up soon.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Persistent spell at +3 spell levels as listed in FRCS (it is +6 now in the 3.5 srd in the divine section I believe)?
> 
> Possibly aranea (3HD +4LA) warshaper 4 (from Complete Warrior) something 2.
> 
> ...




On Persistent Spell....I have to go with the SRD on this one...so, +6.

Can't wait to see what you come up with, Voadam.  

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I have finished my character sheet for now, only need to write down the background and put it in, and maybe I'll change some small details, like a spell or two. It's in my first post on the last page.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Excellent, Thanee!  Once the b/g is up, I'll evaluate.  

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What, if any, equipment would shift without problems when an aranea changes to spider form?




I'd follow the rules for shapechanging as given in the SRD...quoted as follows:

'Changing form is a standard action. If the change is involuntary, the character performs the change on his next turn following the triggering event. Changing to animal or hybrid form ruins the character’s armor and clothing (including any items worn) if the new form is larger than the character’s natural form; carried items are simply dropped. Characters can hastily doff clothing while changing, but not armor. Magic armor survives the change if it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.'



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you allow fractional saves for multiclassing?




Mmm, I'm not sure what you mean by this.  Can you elaborate on the question?

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Should get character up soon.




Great!

Looking forward to it.... 

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

Ah, right, there is also the question about how _Polymorph_ works with equipment...

Do weapons accomodate to fit the new form, as they do with _Enlarge Person_?
Does clothing/general equipment (i.e. belt, cloak, gloves, rings - especially magical, of course) accomodate?


Got the background mostly done, it just needs to be fleshed out a bit before being posted. Not sure, if I can manage that tomorrow, but the day after should be no problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by this.  Can you elaborate on the question?




Fractional saves are similar to fractional BAB, since that is a little easier, I'll use BAB instead... the general idea is the same with saves.

Fighter BAB is +1.0 per level
Cleric BAB is +0.75 per level
Wizard BAB is +0.5 per level

You simply add up the numbers (i.e. 2 levels of Cleric get +1.5 BAB, a level of Fighter on top gives +2.5 BAB total).

Fractions are rounded off to get the actual number, so the example would be BAB +1 and +2 respectively.

It's simply a method, that is more accurate... I believe it's mentioned in UA.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Falkus (Nov 17, 2005)

So, how's my character?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 17, 2005)

*So as I am working on the bard...*

I come to realize that I don't know what kind of Combat, Enviroment most of the game will be in, Social things, down time to roleplay out iteam creation, ect...

Could I get some more details?  Also, what is the party make up so far?


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, right, there is also the question about how _Polymorph_ works with equipment...
> 
> Do weapons accomodate to fit the new form, as they do with _Enlarge Person_?
> Does clothing/general equipment (i.e. belt, cloak, gloves, rings - especially magical, of course) accomodate?
> ...




Thanee, let me get back to you on this...I'm a little short on time right now.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Fractional saves are similar to fractional BAB, since that is a little easier, I'll use BAB instead... the general idea is the same with saves.
> 
> Fighter BAB is +1.0 per level
> Cleric BAB is +0.75 per level
> ...




Okay....with this new info (sorry, I just had never read this in UA)...

Voadam, I'm gonna have to say 'no' on this.  I'd prefer to just stick to the regular saves progression.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> So, how's my character?




It looks fine.  I'm going to wait until I get some more completed submissions before I start making any kind of formal announcements as to who is accepted.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> I come to realize that I don't know what kind of Combat, Enviroment most of the game will be in, Social things, down time to roleplay out iteam creation, ect...
> 
> Could I get some more details?  Also, what is the party make up so far?




The setting is urban and dungeon....there will be some combat, and some role-playing opportunities....the plot is rather fast-paced, so there will not be a lot of downtime for item creation.

There is no party make up so far, as I haven't yet chosen my players.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Thanee, let me get back to you on this...I'm a little short on time right now.




No problem, take your time, there's plenty still. I just realized with the talk about size above, that it makes sense to ask these things before the game, when it doesn't hinder the game itself. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like some interesting characters are being generated. My monk is coming along well, but I have a question about sources. The Dungeon Masters Guide II has some locations as magic items. One is the 'watch post of vigilance.' What I would like to do with it is have an old ruined watch tower in a run down section of the city as a base of opperations where my character teaches local youths to defend themselves. The tower would have the watch post in it. The benefits are pretty mild a +2 bonus to spot, listen and initiative while in the 20' radious of the watchpost and for 24 hours after leaving it. To activate you have to spend 24 hours there. It costs 1,500gp. It could confer its powers on up to 4 others if they spend the 8 hours with it. Assuming we adventure away from home over night I'll lose the benefit, but I really like the idea of it.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2005)

Updated my first post on page 1 to start off my Aranea character submission, still need to do equipment and background.

If anyone spots any errors please let me know.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I'd follow the rules for shapechanging as given in the SRD...quoted as follows:
> 
> 'Changing form is a standard action. If the change is involuntary, the character performs the change on his next turn following the triggering event. Changing to animal or hybrid form ruins the character’s armor and clothing (including any items worn) *if the new form is larger than the character’s natural form*; carried items are simply dropped. Characters can hastily doff clothing while changing, but not armor. Magic armor survives the change if it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.'




All three forms are medium and have arms. I'm guessing then that there are no problems going from medium humanoid to medium hybrid. From the wording it sounds like no problems shifting to the same size spider form, although I would understand if there were restrictions on specific items going to the armed spider base form.

I think I would only shift to full medium spider form if I needed the climb speed instead of my good climbing skill, but I'm wondering would I lose anything if I did so.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 17, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> You know, that's so crazy it just might work...I have to say it's intriguing.
> 
> I'd love to see the finished product.
> 
> ...




I'm flattered, , thanks.
I'm very preoccupied right now, but I should be able to post a character this weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm flattered, , thanks.
> I'm very preoccupied right now, but I should be able to post a character this weekend.




Our planar thieves one where you played this concept was ECL 15 right? Just knock her down 2 levels.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2005)

I am very interested.. you will have a character posted soon (working on him as we speak). Just a heads up though, I was wondering if I could use both the Shadow-Walker template (FR - Unapproachable East pg 71) and the Telflammar Shadowlord PrC (FR - Unapproachable East pg 36).

The Shadow-Walker template is a +1 ECL that can be added to any humanoid with the following benefits: 
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Darkvision 60ft
Light Blindness
+4 racial bonus to Hide checks
Spells based on character level (my character could cast the following _Shadow Mask_ 3/day, _Dimension Door_(self only) 2/day, _Darkness_ 3/day, _Shadow Spray _ 3/day, _Shadow walk _ 1/day.

The Telflammar Shadowlord PrC has a total of 6 levels with the following requirements:
*Alignment:* nongood
*Skills:* Hide 10 ranks, Move Silently 10 ranks
*Feats:* Blind-fight, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack
*Spellcasting:* If the character is not a shadow-walker, he must possess the ability to shadow jump or be able to cast _dimension door_
*Special:* Sneak Attack +2d6
*Region: * Thesk

If both of these are ok, the character will be a Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/Telflammar Shadowlord 5


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*Rognvald Skarsgard*

Okay, here is the final draft. Hope I make the cut. I included a couple of items from Forgotten Realms sources that weren't on your list. If you have questions about them or prefer that I not use them just let me know. The Everlasting Rations is just a pouch that produces enough food for one person a day. The cloak is pretty straight forward, a bonus to hide and move silently and the ability to meld into stone 2x a day. 

Male Human (Illuskin) Monk 13th Level
LG 
Patron: Helm
Origin: Nelanther Isles, currently residing  in Waterdeep
83,000 exp.

Str 20 ..pts 6 +2 level ups +4 enhancement
Dex 15 ..pts 4 +1 level up +2 enhancement
Con 12 ..pts 4
Int 12 ..pts 4
Wis 14 ..pts 6
Cha 10 ..pts 2

Hit Points 13d8+13
AC 23, Touch 18, Flat 21
Init +5(+2 watch post bonus) 
BAB +9/+4, Grap +12
Speed 70 (base 70, load light, no armor)
Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +11

+15/+10 Unarmed Strike, 2d8+5, 20/x2
+15/+15/+15/+10 Unarmed Strike Flurry, 2d8+5, 20/x2

Size medium, 6'1" tall, 150 wt, 39 yrs old
bald hair, steel gray eyes, fair skin

Speaks Common, Orc
Skills 98 (16x4+16Int +16Human bonus)

Balance (5+2Dex+2Syn)
Climb (8+5Str) 
Concentration (+1Con) 
Craft (+1Int)
Diplomacy (3+3Cha)
Escape Artist (3+1Dex)
Heal xx (1+2Wis+2Kit)
Hide (9+2Dex+5Magic)
Intimidation xx (1+3Cha)
Jump (10+5Str+2Syn)
Knowledge Arcana (1+1Int)
Knowledge Religion (1+1Int)
Listen (10+2Wis+2Magic)
Move Silently (10+2Dex+5Magic)
Perform (+3Cha)
Profession Teacher (2+2Wis)
Sense Motive (8+2Wis)
Search xx (1+1Int)
Spot (15+2Wis+2Feat+2Magic)
Swim (2+5Str)
Tumble (8+2Dex+2syn)

Feats
-Improved Unarmed Strike
-Deflect Arrows
-Stunning Fist
-Improved Disarm
-Blooded (RF) +2 Init. +2 spot can’t be shaken
-Weapon Focus Unarmed strike
-Snatch arrows
-Quickdraw
-Power Attack	
-Flying Kick

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-Bonus Skills

Monk Abilities
-Unarmed strike
-Bonus Feats
-Wis bonus to AC & additional AC bonus (+1 for Monk’s Belt)
-Evasion
-Fast Movement
-Still Mind   +2 saves vs. enchantment
-Ki strike Treat unarmed strike as magical and lawful
-Slow Fall 60’
-Purity of Body  Immunity to all but magical or supernatural diseases
-Wholeness of Body    Heal up to twice level damage a day
-Improved Evasion
-Diamond Body Immunity to Poisons of all kinds
-Abundant Step   Use Dimension Door once per day at ½ level
-Diamond Soul   Spell resistance of level+10

Appearance/Personality
-Rognvald is tall with a shaven head topped by a snug metal scull cap at the crown of his head, a nod to his faith in Helm. In addition to the scull cap the head is banded by a simple silver circlet giving his head an odd ringed appearance. His Illuskin features are strong and he has scars and old tattoos that suggest he was once a ruffian of some sort. His form is broad and powerful but very lean with ropey muscles well defined. He has pale gray eyes that seem to miss nothing. At rest his possesses a calm stillness coupled with a cold unwavering gaze. Those who see him immediately sense a no nonsense attitude that invites little foolishness. In motion he has an economy that suggests every movement was carefully planed and practiced before execution. In warmer weather he wears loose fitting breeches and shirt bound with shashes along with sandals. A dusty looking mottled gray cloak is also worn. In colder weather he adds woolen hose under the breeches and a fur lined vest. The scull cap is covered by a fur lined conical hat. Soft boots that allow freedom of movement complete the attire. He wears a bandoleer and rope belt stocked with throwing stars and other exotic weapons including blunt daggers with large curved guards and what looks like a miniature Scythe of dark metal and polished oak that glows with a yellow light. On his shoulder he carries a tube filled with javelins. He forearms are covered by metallic bracers and he wears an amulet in the shape of a fist caved from stone and a simple gold ring on his right hand.   

History/Background
-Rognvald was born to simple farm folk in the Nelanther Isles. He soon tired of the farm life and began to run with a gang of local brigands when just an adolescent. The boy’s personality wasn’t really suited to the cruelty and violence of a brigand, but he preferred it to the boredom of farming. For a couple of years he engaged in such activities. His destiny changed when his band chanced upon an old monk who decided to protect a traveling merchant whose wagon he had hitched a ride on. The old man easily trounced the band of brigands and there was something about old man’s calm nature even in combat with many foes that drew Rognvald to him. As the others in his band ran from the site of their defeat Rognvald stayed and helped the old man and the merchant repair the wagon and reload the trade goods. No words were exchanged, but the old Monk of Helm sensed something special in the young brigand. Each morning the young brigand asked the old Monk to teach him to fight. Each day the young man was beaten by the Monk. Finally, after a week of following the Monk Rognvald asked why the Monk would not teach him. To this the Monk answered, ‘because you did not ask the right question’. The exchanges continued until finally the boy began to grow in Wisdom and learn. He traveled with the old Monk doing the work of Helm and learning. They traveled in this way for some years, but Rognvald never really felt accepted by the church hierarchy. Monks were always outsiders and being a ‘big Illuskin Barbarian’ didn’t help any. Rather than work closely with the established church Rognvald grew in personal faith. He pursued the tenants of protection of the weak, vigilance and readiness most closely. He trains and exercises his body several hours each day. His mentor finally dies 4 years ago near Waterdeep. The man’s old body finally gave out. Rognvald performed the funeral rites and wandered into the city. He spent a few days in the dock ward appalled at what he saw. Gangs of youths and other criminals preyed on the poor people of the distressed neighborhoods. Local authorities seemed powerless to help people. They were as likely to arrest a starving child for stealing food as a professional cutpurse. As he walked about trying to decide what to do next he chanced upon and old nearly ruined watch tower that had once stood at the edge of Waterdeep, but was now deep in the dock ward. The tower was surrounded by smaller wooden warehouses. Unbeknown to Rognvald, the tower had a reputation as being haunted and because of its poor condition was dangerous. He wandered inside and carefully climbed up the tower. In an upper room he looked out over the city. The view of the harbor and surrounding ward was breath taking and he stood for some time just watching. He fell asleep there and as he slept he had a dream of himself as a Sheppard of the people here. In the morning he made up his mind to stay. He set about restoring the tower to make it safe and provide reasonable shelter from the weather. A few dangers and loose stones were left in place for unwary unwelcome guests to the upper floors. He cleared the debris from the lower floor and set up a school. The second floor he set aside for exercise and meditation while the third floor became his spartan living quarters. The upper floor is the watch area, while he grows vegetables on a roof container garden. He practiced the ‘tough love’ he had learned from his own master. He tried to turn around trouble kids in the neighborhood. He taught some wealthier students to fund the school, but also has free classes for street kids. From his tower he watches the city around him and often moves quickly to intervene and protect the common people. He has learned very basic healing arts and keeps a large kettle of soup going at all times for the street people of the neighborhood. He hears a lot of rumors on the street and sees much from his tower. He will often undertake missions that may benefit the poor and downtrodden or help finance his operation.    

Gear
Monk’s outfit
Cold Weather Clothing 8gp
Monk’s Belt 13,000 gp 
+4 Amulet of Giant Strength 16,000 gp
+2 Gloves of Dexterity 
+5 Bracers of Armor 25,000 gp
+1 Ring of Protection 1,000gp
Circlet of Persuasion 4,500 gp +3 on Cha checks 
Silversheen x4 1,000 gp
Bag of Holding 2,500 gp 
Watch Post of Vigilance 1,500 gp DMGII
Cloak of Stone 20,800 gp +5 hide and move silent meld into stone 2x a day Underdark
Everlasting Rations 350 gp Heroes of Battle
Eyes of Darkvision 2,500 gp 
MW Sai x4 (1 alchemical silver, 1 cold iron) 1,226gp
+1Adamantine Ghost Touch Kama 11,002gp
Potion of Cure Light wounds x4 200 gp
Potion of Aid 300 gp
MW Shuriken x16 100gp 
Javelin of Lightning x2 3,000gp
Javelin x10 10gp
Masterwork Bandoleer 5gp
Javelin Tube (right shoulder) 2gp
Backpack (center back) 2gp
Bedroll & Winter Blanket(below backpack) 6sp
Waterskin- water (side of backpack) 1gp
2 Torches (backpack) 2cp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Healer’s Kit 50gp
Spyglass 1,000gp
Acid x2 20gp
Alchemist’s Fire x4 80gp
Holy Water x2 50 gp
Smokestick x2 40 gp
Sunrods x4 8gp

500gp in secondhand furniture, weight and training equipment in tower

Coins- 46gp, 3sp, 8cp (pouch)
100 gp gem 10 gp gem x12 (pouch)


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No problem, take your time, there's plenty still. I just realized with the talk about size above, that it makes sense to ask these things before the game, when it doesn't hinder the game itself.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanee, 

The following comes from an article from the WOTC website on the subject of polymorphing.  I'll probably adhere to these rules for handling the question of what happens to a character's equipment if he/she uses such magic to change shape.

*When the change occurs, the subject's equipment, if any, either remains worn or held by the new form (if it is capable of wearing or holding the item), or melds into the new form and becomes nonfunctional. 
For purposes of most polymorph effects, one can divide creatures into types that have basically humanoid shapes and those that do not, as follows:

Humanoid Shapes:

Fey, Giant, Humanoid, Monstrous Humanoid, Outsider*

*Most, but not all outsiders have humanoid shapes.

Nonhumanoid Shapes:

Aberration, Animal, Dragon, Elemental, Ooze, Vermin 


In general, a change from one form that has a humanoid shape to another form that has a humanoid shape leaves all equipment in place and functioning. The subject's equipment changes to match the assumed form. It becomes the appropriate size for the assumed form and it fits the assumed form. The spellcaster can change minor details in your equipment, such as color, surface texture, and decoration.

When a subject changes from a form with a humanoid shape to a form with a nonhumanoid shape (or vice versa) most of his equipment is subsumed into the new form and becomes nonfunctional. Items the subject could conceivably wear in an assumed form remain functional. For example, most items worn on the body, such as armor, cloaks, boots, and most other items of clothing made for a humanoid body won't fit on a nonhumanoid body. Some items can fit on just about any kind of body. For example, a ring fits just about any form that has digits of some kind (the limit of two rings applies no matter how many hands or similar appendages a creature has). Likewise, a necklace fits on just about any form that has a neck.*

Hope that helps answer your question!

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Looks like some interesting characters are being generated. My monk is coming along well, but I have a question about sources. The Dungeon Masters Guide II has some locations as magic items. One is the 'watch post of vigilance.' What I would like to do with it is have an old ruined watch tower in a run down section of the city as a base of opperations where my character teaches local youths to defend themselves. The tower would have the watch post in it. The benefits are pretty mild a +2 bonus to spot, listen and initiative while in the 20' radious of the watchpost and for 24 hours after leaving it. To activate you have to spend 24 hours there. It costs 1,500gp. It could confer its powers on up to 4 others if they spend the 8 hours with it. Assuming we adventure away from home over night I'll lose the benefit, but I really like the idea of it.




I would allow this if you wanted to use it, Scotley.  I rather like the idea of it myself.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> All three forms are medium and have arms. I'm guessing then that there are no problems going from medium humanoid to medium hybrid. From the wording it sounds like no problems shifting to the same size spider form, although I would understand if there were restrictions on specific items going to the armed spider base form.
> 
> I think I would only shift to full medium spider form if I needed the climb speed instead of my good climbing skill, but I'm wondering would I lose anything if I did so.




Voadam,
I agree that the transition from humanoid to hybrid and vice versa will cause little, if any, disruption to the character's equipment and clothing.

There may indeed be restrictions on what equipment would still be usable in spider form, however (see the above quote about polymorphing in my reply to Thanee).  Certain items just wouldn't be compatible with the spider form, arms not withstanding (boots, necklaces).  Certain items would be quite appropriate (hand-held items, rings).  I'd judge these on a specific, case-by-case basis, but in any case, unworkable items would not be destroyed, but simply dropped (as you noted, all three forms are medium size).

I should say that I find the idea of a spider wearing clothing somewhat silly, so I probably would rule against the use of hats, cloaks, and the like.  But, you may be able to persuade me otherwise if so inclined.

Hope that helps,

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 17, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm flattered, , thanks.
> I'm very preoccupied right now, but I should be able to post a character this weekend.




Cool!

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 18, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am very interested.. you will have a character posted soon (working on him as we speak). Just a heads up though, I was wondering if I could use both the Shadow-Walker template (FR - Unapproachable East pg 71) and the Telflammar Shadowlord PrC (FR - Unapproachable East pg 36).
> 
> The Shadow-Walker template is a +1 ECL that can be added to any humanoid with the following benefits:
> +2 Dex, -2 Con
> ...




Throw one more in the ring, Mista Collins!

I do know someone who has Unapproachable East, so these ideas would be fine.

Let's see that character!

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Hope that helps answer your question!




It does, thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 18, 2005)

*Update*

I threw together a summary of our applicants, character concepts, and current status.  This will help me keep track of the numerous submissions.

Tailspinner
Thanee - Jana Fyrehair, Human Sorcerer6/Eldritch Knight7 (needs b/g)
Nephtys - Succubus Marshal1? (no sheet yet)
Torillan - High dex Fighter/Rogue? (no sheet yet)
Voadam - Wollf Henger, Aranea Rogue2/Warshaper4 (needs b/g, description)
Falkus - Rian Wyvern, Human Paladin 11/Beloved of Valarian2 (Complete)
Scotley - Rognvald Skarsgard, Human Monk13 (need description, completed b/g)
orbitalfreak - Vernon Sellsword, Human Cleric1/Wizard12 (needs stats)
djrdjmsgrd - Bard? (no sheet yet)
Ferrix - Rogue? (no sheet yet)
Bloodweaver1 - Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order, Human Cleric6/Radiant Servant of Pelor7 (needs b/g, description)
Mista Collins - Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/Telflammar Shadowlord5 (no sheet yet)

I'll continue to update this list as more characters get completed.

It's going to be a tough cut, I can tell you that much right now....good luck everyone!

-PP


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I would allow this if you wanted to use it, Scotley.  I rather like the idea of it myself.
> 
> -PP




Thanks, I'll go with it. It fits well with a follower of Helm. There is a lot of good stuff in DMG II. I have a description and background worked out in my head, just gotta find time to type it in.

Scotley


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> I agree that the transition from humanoid to hybrid and vice versa will cause little, if any, disruption to the character's equipment and clothing.
> 
> There may indeed be restrictions on what equipment would still be usable in spider form, however (see the above quote about polymorphing in my reply to Thanee).  Certain items just wouldn't be compatible with the spider form, arms not withstanding (boots, necklaces).  Certain items would be quite appropriate (hand-held items, rings).  I'd judge these on a specific, case-by-case basis, but in any case, unworkable items would not be destroyed, but simply dropped (as you noted, all three forms are medium size).
> ...




Clothes wearing animals are silly looking. After my dog's surgery when I had to put him in an old T-shirt so he wouldn't scratch at the foot long stitched up incision on his side he looked ridiculous.

I'll consider ditching the cloak and periapt then, but I'll prbably keep them.

Like I said spider form is probably only for emergency fleeing up walls, especially since I lose all the warshaper stuff in the full spider base form. Since I'm relying on mage armor and a ring of protection (plus mostly fast healing to recover from being pounded on) losing the clothes if I have to flee is no big deal. And disguise self can provide temporary clothes if needed.


----------



## Torillan (Nov 18, 2005)

*Finished sheet*

*Kr’taal*
Male Bugbear Fighter 4/Rogue 5
Neutral

Str 18 – (5 pts) (+4 racial bonus +1 12th level bonus)
Dex 18 – (8 pts) (+2 racial bonus +1 8th level bonus)
Con 14 -- (4 pts) (+2 racial bonus)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 10 -- (2 pts)
Cha 11 -- (5 pts) (-2 racial bonus)

Hit Points -  3d8+6 + 4d10+8 + 5d6+10
AC 27 (+6 Mithral Chain Shirt +2/Silent Move, +4 Dex, +3 Natural, +2 Ring Protect., +2 Dex from Gloves of Dex +4)
Touch 18, Flat 21
Init +4 (Dex)
BAB +9/+4, Grap +15
Speed 60 ft [note: Boots of Striding & Springing - base move x2]  (base 30)
Fort +8, Ref +14, Will +3

Attack:
+19 Melee, +2 Ghost Touch Spiked Chain, damage 2d4+11, 19-20/x2 (from Improved Critical)
  [to hit: BAB +9, +6 Dex (Wpn Finesse and +4 Gloves of Dex), +3 wpn enhance, +1 Wpn Focus]
  [damage: +6 Str (+4 Str and add'l +2 from Belt of Giant Str), +3 wpn enhance, +2 Wpn Specialization] 
+17 Ranged, +2 Mighty Composite Longbow of Distance (+2 Str), d8+4, x3, 220’ range (x2 range for Distance enhancement) 
  [to hit: BAB +9, +6 Dex (incl. +4 Gloves of Dex), +2 wpn enhance]
  [damage: +2 wpn enhance, +2 bow str]


Full Attack:
+19/+14 Melee, +2 Ghost Touch Spiked Chain, damage 2d4+11, 19-20/x2 (from Improved Critical)
+17/+12 Ranged, +2 Mighty Composite Longbow of Distance (+2 Str), d8+4, x3, 220’ range (x2 range for Distance enhancement) 

Medium Size, 7'02" tall, 280 lb., 22 yrs old
Brown hair, Red eyes, many scars

Languages: Goblin, Common, Elven

Skills:
+12 Bluff (12 ranks) 
+11 Climb (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Belt of Giant Strength +4)
+3 Craft, Weaponsmith (2 ranks, +1 Int)
+5 Disable Device (4 ranks, +1 Int)
+11 Escape Artist (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)
+12 Hide (6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)
+11 Jump (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Belt of Giant Strength +4)
+7 Listen (7 ranks)
+15 Move Silently (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 racial bonus, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)
+9 Ride (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)
+6 Search (5 ranks, +1 Int)
+6 Spot (6 ranks)
+9 Swim (3 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)
+14 Tumble (8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Gloves of Dexterity +4)

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Spiked Chain
Weapon Focus, Spiked Chain
Weapon Finesse
Combat Expertise
Improved Disarm
Improved Feint
Weapon Specialization, Spiked Chain
Improved Critical

Racial Traits:
Darkvision 60’
Scent
+3 Natural Armor
+4 Move Silently
3d8 racial HD, +2 BAB

Rogue Abilities:
Sneak Attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1
Uncanny Dodge

Equipment:
+3 Ghost Touch Spiked Chain (32325gp, 10 lb.)
+2 Mithral Chain Shirt of Silent Moves (10100gp, 10 lb.)
+2 Mighty Composite Longbow of Distance (18700gp, 3 lb.)
40 normal arrows (2gp, 6 lb.)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16000gp, no wt.)
Belt of Giant Strength +4 (16000gp, 1 lb.)
Boots of Striding & Springing (2500gp, 1 lb.)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1800gp, no wt.)
Ring of Protection +2 (8000gp, no wt.)
3x Potions Cure Moderate Wounds (900gp, no wt.)
x2 Potions Cure Serious Wounds (1500gp, no wt.)
Backpack (2gp, 2 lb.)
x2 Sacks (2sp, 1 lb.)
Bedroll (1sp, 5 lb.)
x2 Pouches, Belt (2gp, 1 lb.)
Explorer's Outfit (10gp, 8 lb.)
Thieves Tools, Masterwork (100gp, 2 lb.)
Rope, Silk 50 ft. (10gp, 5 lb.)
Crowbar (2gp, 5 lb.)
Waterskin (1gp, 4 lb.)
Rations, trail x5 (25sp, 5 lb.)

-- Total Weight carried:  69 lb.

Treasure:
2043gp, 2sp

Background:
Born a slave, Kr'taal was sent very early to the arena to train as a pit fighter.  He soon became quite adept at many weapons, but his favorite was the spiked chain.  He toured with a troupe of pit fighters to many parts of the Realms, winning many matches.  As he grew in skill, he was given portions of the prize money won by his master, as well as gifts from wealthy nobles and merchants who were "slumming" at the underground pits and were more the wealthy due to Kr'taal's prowess.  He soon earned enough to buy his freedom, and is only now seeking to find his place in the world.

Description:
Kr'taal stands a full 7'2'', and he moves suprisingly fast for one with a huge frame.  Its not his size but his eyes that tend to unnerve his opponents.  They have pale blue irises with piercing red pupils, giving him an almost demonic look.  His ruddy brown fur stands in stark contrast to the fine mithral chain shirt he wears, a gift from a nobleman from Westgate.  Uncharacteristicly for his race, Kr'taal has a well developed sense of humor, with "dung" jokes being his personal favorite.  He particularly likes the one that begins "What do you call 100 elves buried up to their necks in sh*t....."
For much of his life, Kr'taal knew only one thing:  the arena.  Once he and his master began touring, Kr'taal realized that a whole new world existed beyond his cell, and he yearned to see it all.  With newfound determination, Kr'taal went on to gain his freedom, not with bitterness to his master who treated him quite well for a slave.  He instead gathered his belongings and emerged onto the streets of the largest city in the west, Waterdeep.  He hopes to get hired as a bodyguard to a noble, merchant or even a holy man of importance, or even join an adventuring group to use his skills. 
With some coin still in his pockets, he ignores the occasional stares from the "hairless ones" and sets out to find a tavern.....


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 18, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Clothes wearing animals are silly looking. After my dog's surgery when I had to put him in an old T-shirt so he wouldn't scratch at the foot long stitched up incision on his side he looked ridiculous.
> 
> I'll consider ditching the cloak and periapt then, but I'll prbably keep them.
> 
> Like I said spider form is probably only for emergency fleeing up walls, especially since I lose all the warshaper stuff in the full spider base form. Since I'm relying on mage armor and a ring of protection (plus mostly fast healing to recover from being pounded on) losing the clothes if I have to flee is no big deal. And disguise self can provide temporary clothes if needed.




Sounds like a plan!

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's where we stand right now....

Tailspinner
Thanee - Jana Fyrehair, Human Sorcerer6/Eldritch Knight7 (needs b/g)
Nephtys - Succubus Marshal1? (no sheet yet)
Torillan - Kr'taal, Bugbear Fighter4/Rogue5 (needs description)
Voadam - Wollf Henger, Aranea Rogue2/Warshaper4 (needs b/g, description)
Falkus - Rian Wyvern, Human Paladin 11/Beloved of Valarian2 (Complete)
Scotley - Rognvald Skarsgard, Human Monk13 (needs description, completed b/g)
orbitalfreak - Vernon Sellsword, Human Cleric1/Wizard12 (needs stats)
djrdjmsgrd - Bard? (no sheet yet)
Ferrix - Rogue? (no sheet yet)
Bloodweaver1 - Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order, Human Cleric6/Radiant Servant of Pelor7 (needs b/g, description)
Mista Collins - Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/Telflammar Shadowlord5 (no sheet yet)

-PP


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2005)

*Armand Gutowz - DONE!*

Here is the finished character I told you I would submit. A put down the abilities he gets from the PrC and a short description for you. If you need more information, you can find both the PrC and the Template in Unapproachable East (which is a good FR book I might add  )

If there is anything you have questions on, or anything you want me to change, let me know. I might change a little bit of the equipment around, but other than that, here he is!

STAT BLOCK:
[sblock]Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/TelflammerShadlowlord5
Neutral
XP: 83,000/91,000

Str 11 -- (2 pts) (+1 12th level bonus)
Dex 22 --(10 pts) (+2 racial bonus, +2 4th & 8th level bonus, +2 Gloves of Dex +2)
Con 12 -- (6 pts) (-2 racial bonus)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 8 -- (0 pts)

*Hit Points:* 12d6+12 (56 HP)
*Armor Class:* 30 (+8 _Mithral Chain Shirt +4_, +6 Dex, + 3 Natural, +3 Ring *Protect.) Touch 19, Flat 30
Init: +6 (Dex)
BAB: +8/+3, Grap +8
Speed:  30 ft (base 30)
Fort: +6 (+3 base, +1 Con, +2 Cloak of Resistance +2)
Ref: +17 (+9 base, +6 Dex, +2Cloak of Resistance +2)
Will: +6 (+3 base, +1 Wis, +2 Cloak of Resistance +2)

Attack:
+15 melee +1 Short Sword of Deadly Precision  (Dmg 1d6+1)
+15 ranged MW Light Crossbow (Dmg 1d8)

Full Attack:
+15/+10 melee +1 Short Sword of Deadly Precision  (Dmg 1d6+1)

+15 ranged MW Light Crossbow (Dmg 1d8)

+13/+8 melee +1 Short Sword of Deadly Precision  (Dmg 1d6+1) and +13 melee +1 Short Sword of Deadly Precision  (Dmg 1d6) <---TWF

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

Skills: (110 skill points)
Balance +18 (10 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 Tumble Synergy)
Climb  +10 (10 ranks)
Disable Device +14 (10 ranks, +2 Int, +2 MW Thieves' Tools)
Escape Artist +11 (5 ranks, +6 Dex)
Hide +30 (15 ranks, +6 Dex, +5 Cloak of Elvenkind, +4 Racial)
Jump +12 (10 ranks, +2 Tumble Synergy)
Listen +16 (15 ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +26 (15 ranks, +6 Dex, +5 Boots of Elvenkind)
Open Lock +18 (10 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 MW Thieves' Tools)
Search +12 (10 ranks, +2 Int)
Sleight of Hand +16 (10 ranks, +6 Dex)
Spot +21 (15 ranks, +1 Wis, +5 Eyes of the Eagle)
Tumble +18 (10 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 Jump Synergy)

Feats:
Dodge (1st level)
Mobility (Bonus human feat)
Blindfight (3rd level)
Spring Attack (6th level)
Weapon Finesse (9th level)
Two Weapon Fighting (12th level)

Racial Traits:
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Darkvision 60’
+4 Racial bonus to Hide
Lightblindess
Spell-like Abilities (under spell section)

Rogue Abilities:
Sneak Attack +4d6 (+6d6 if with Shadow and Darkness)
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +2
Uncanny Dodge

Telflammer Shadowlord Abilities:
Shadowsight - Can see through any normal or magical darkness up to 60'
Shadow Jump - Dimension Door from shadow to shadow for a total of 100ft per day
Shadow Blur - Under effect of a blur spell as long as he isn't in sunlight or the illumination of a light source
Shadow Walk - Gains an extra use of the Shadow-Walkers Shadow Walk  ability 
Shadow Pounce - Can execute a full-attack after using an ability, spell or effect with the teleportation descriptor.
Shadow Discorporation - If he is in a shadow or darkness, any damage that would reduce him to 0 hit points or below instead has a chance to discorporate him. He must make a Reflex Save (DC 5 + dmg dealt). If successful, he simply breaks apart in dozens of flitting shadows and vanishes, along with he was holding or carrying. At the next sunset, he reappears at a spot of his choosing within one mile of the place where he was forced to discorporate. While discorporated, he simply does not exist - he can do nothing, nor can any of his enemies do anything to him.

Spells (CL: 5, Spells per Day 3/2, DC 12+spell level):
1st Level - blindness/deafness*, chill touch, darkness, darkvision, invisibility*, knock*, levitate, shadow mask, shadow spray
2nd Level - air walk, blacklight, displacement, haste**, improved invisibility, nondetection, vampiric touch
* those memorized

Spell-Like Abilities (CL: 12):
Shadow Mask 3/day
Dimension Door 2/day
Darkness 3/day
Shadow Spray 3/day
Shadow Walk 2/day

Equipment:
Shadow and Darkness (2 +1 Deadly Precision Short Swords) (18,310gp, 2lbs each)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000gp)
Mithral Shirt +4 (17,100, 10lbs)
Ring of Protection +3 (18,000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +3 (18,000gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (2,500gp, 1lbs)
Shadow's Embrace (Cloak of Elvenkind/Resistance +2) (7,750gp, 1lbs)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500gp)
MW Light Crossbow (335gp, 4lbs)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2gp, 2lbs)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000gp, 5lbs)
MW Thieves' Tools (100gp, 2lbs)*
MW Manacles (50gp. 2lbs)*
Amazing Lock (150gp, 1lbs)*
Chain 20ft (60gp, 4lbs)*
Grappling Hook (1gp, 4lbs)*
Silk Rope 100ft (20gp, 10lbs)*
Signet Ring (5lbs, --lbs)
Scroll Case (1gp, .5lbs)*
Inkpen (1sp, --lbs)*
Vial of Ink (8gp, --lbs)*
Sheets of Paper x10 (4gp, --lbs)*
Waterskin (1gp, 4lbs)*
Trail Rations x6 (3gp, 6lbs)*
Empty Sack (1sp, .5lbs)*
Sack with 77pp (1sp, 2.04lbs)*
Explorer's Outfit (10gp, 8lbs)
Belt Pouch with 8gp, 7sp (1gp, .8lbs)
Wealth Remaining: 77pp, 8gp, 7sp
Weight Carried: 35.8/38lbs
* Item Weight not added to total because it is in Heward's Handy Haversack
[/sblock]

DESCRIPTION:
[sblock]You catch a glimpse mithral armor and two black hilts, that probably belong to shortswords, underneath the man's pitch black cloak that seems to almost absorb what little light the day provides. Squinting dark green eyes, that have probably seen quite a few years, can easily be seen behind a set of crystal lenses as the man moves gracefully despite his large frame. Even with the overcast weather, his shadow still appears dark, crisp, and unnatural.

AGE: 27
HEIGHT: 6'5"
WEIGHT: 196lbs
EYES:  Dark Green
HAIR: Brown
[/sblock]

BACKGROUND:
[sblock]Born in the city of Telflamm, Armand had a short childhood. Both parents became ill with fever and died when Armand was only 7 years old. Forced to the streets, he learned many skills of the criminal trade. After four years of stealing to survive, he was discovered by a member of the Shadowmasters Thieves' Guild. Dalkon took Armand under his wing and had the young boy run many errands on behalf of the guild. Learning even more of the criminal trade, Armand slowly grew into a very able member of the Shadowmasters Thieves Guild. By the age of 16, Armand had made a decent name for himself in the City of Telflamm. He was no longer stealing to survive, but stealing to better his life and his standing with the guild.

After so many years with the Telflammar Thieves' Guild and proving his worth when he helped the Shadowmasters drive out Evgruth and his pirate fleet from Telflamm during that night filled with murders and arson, Armand was offered an opportunity to join the inner circle of the Shadowmaster Thieves Guild. Given the Ritual of Shadow Walking in which part of Armand's life force and soul was exchanged for shadowstuff, he had finally become a Telflammar Shadowlord.

Now almost six years after the Ritual of Shadow Walking and becoming a Shadowlord, Armand is close to reaching the final stages of being a Shadowlord. He was given the task of searching down a man, who had information that could endanger many of the Shadowlords. This assignment brought him to the great city of Waterdeep, where he finally came across the man, already dead from the knife of a cutpurse.[/sblock]*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Thanks for a good character sheet submission, Bloodweaver1.  Don't forget I'll need a background for Caladan as well to give him full consideration.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -PP




Done! 
Let me know what you think and if anything needs to be corrected. 
Also when will you be making the final cut?  Is there a deadline for these submissions?

-Blood


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2005)

Background and appearance, alignment and patron deity added so I think everything is complete.


----------



## Torillan (Nov 18, 2005)

*Finished Kr'taal's sheet (see previous posting)*

I'm pretty sure I didn't miss anything.  If I did, please let me know. 

I hope he makes the cut!!   [crosses fingers for luck]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

*Finished Rognvald the Illuskin Monk*

He's ready to go. I got a little carried away writing his history and background, sorry if it is too long. I think he'll be fun to play. Here is a link to the post. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2729756&postcount=70


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's my fully updated character, complete with stats.

Name: Vernon Sellsword
Race: Human
Class: Cleric 1/Wizard 12
Age:  32

Background:
[sblock]
Dravin Sellsword was an adventurer, skilled with a blade, who built up a more-than-modest fortune in his career before settling down in Cormyr to enjoy his life and start a family.  Marvin was his second child of three, his only son, who chose a career with (slightly) less risk than that of his father: trade.  Using his share of his father's fortune, granted to each child upon thier achieving adulthood, Marvin started a business in which he delt with what he considered novelties: items of magic, religious tomes, historical texts, and other books, all in addition to the standard fares of fine cloths and finer armors (the latter of which at the request of his father).  It was this business that Marvin hoped his son Vernon would inherit and expand upon, so he taught his son the basics of the business at an early age.

Vernon, however, wasn't inclined to follow his father's path, or that of his grandfather.  What Marvin called "trinkets of the over-educated and money-endowed," Vernon thought of as something with much more importance.  As he grudgingly worked at his father's business, he was found studying the texts for trade as often as he was found selling them; it was here that he came to treasure knowledge, and magic.  Daydreams of his grandfather's tales of his wizardly companions filled his thoughts.

For his nineteenth birthday, he was sent with his father to join a caravan travelling from Sembia, through Cormyr, west to Candlekeep on the Sword Coast.  This caravan was carrying many texts from various religious orders, arcane academies, with many from the Thayan Empire.  Vernon was to take the more valuable of his father's texts to sell once he reached the citadel on the coast.

Along the way, Vernon became close friends with many of the clerics, especially Aaron Barm the warrior-priest from the church of Azuth, who mentored him in the ways of the divine.  The minor healing abilities he 

picked up on came in handy when the caravan was assaulted by bandits on several occasions.  It was one of the bandit raids which would change his life forever; a band of Thayan wizards and their accompanying mercenaries who felt that the knowledge in the travelling texts would find better use in the empire of the mages.  

The caravan and the raiders both numbered many casualties, and the Thayans withdrew to regroup.  The caravan's leader instructed Aaron to take the most valuable book in the cargo and ride quickly to Candlekeep with it, to ensure that it at least would survive.  Aaron asked Vernon to accompany him.  One of the Thayans tracked them, and before being slain by Barm's longsword, inflicted grevious wounds on the cleric; Vernon rode fast and hard to take Aaron to Candlekeep, along with the book, where they arrived safely and were granted shelter.

While staying at Candlekeep, Vernon decided that he could better serve his god, Azuth, by training in the wizardly arts instead of donning the mantle of priest.  When Aaron Barm decided to stay on at Candlekeep to better relations between the churches of Oghma and Azuth, he gifted his longsword to Vernon as a memento of thier travels together.  Though he seldom swung the blade, he carried it with him wherever he went.  As his adventuring career escalated, he routinely dropped back by Candlekeep to visit his mentor, and to donate at least one ancient text uncovered during his escapades.

His most recent excursion took him to Vaasa in the Cold North, where he by chance discovered a valuable spellbook once belonging to the lich Zhengyi the Witch-King.  After returning this tome to the library at Candlekeep, he decided to take a small break from the adventurer's path and spend time in Waterdeep, the City of Splendors, where he could relax and spend time with his arcane studies, and spend a more appropriate amount of time in the churches of Azuth than was permitted by the roving nature of an adventurer.
[/sblock]

Stats:

[sblock]

```
Name:      Vernon Sellsword
Class:     Cleric 1/Wizard 12
Race:      Human
Size:      Medium
Gender:    Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity:     Azuth

Str: 12 +1 ( 4p.)    Level:   13    XP:         83000
Dex:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    BAB:     +6    HP:         xx
Con: 10 +0 ( 2p.)    Grapple: +7    Dmg Red:    --
Int: 25 +7 (16p.)    Speed:   30'   Spell Res:  --
Wis: 14 +2 ( 6p.)    Init:    +3    Spell Save: --
Cha:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    ACP:     +0    Spell Fail:  0%

            Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Defl  Misc  Total
Armor:       10    +6          -1                +2    17
Touch:       10                -1                +2    11
Flatfooted:  10    +6          -1                +2    17

          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:       6     +0          + 6
Ref:        4     +7          +11
Will:      10     +2          +12

              Attack       BAB     Str  Misc  
Longsword +1  +4/-1       +6/+1    +1   -4    
Damage        1d8+2       19-20/x2             

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish, Halfling

Abilities:  Magic Domain, Knowledge Domain, Turn of Rebuke Undead

Feats: 
 Human  Improved Iniative
     1  Glorious Weapon [Divine] 
Wiz  1  Scribe Scroll
     3  Skill Focus (Concentration)
Wiz  5  Sudden Extend
     6  Mobile Spellcasting
     9  Insightful Reflexes
wiz 10  Sudden Widen  
    12  Extraordinary Spell Aim


Skill Name        Ranks  Modifier  Misc  TOTAL
Appraise                 Int +7            + 7    
Balance                  Dex -1            - 1   
Bluff                    Cha -1            - 1 
Climb                    Str +1            + 1 
Concentration      16    Con +0     +3     +19           
Decipher Script    16    Int +7            +23           
Diplomacy                Cha -1            - 1  
Disguise                 Cha -1            - 1    
Escape Artist            Dex -1            - 1         
Forgery                  Int +7            + 7   
Gather Information       Cha -1            - 1              
Heal                5    Wis +2            + 7
Hide                     Dex -1            - 1
Intimidate               Cha -1            - 1      
Jump                     Str +1            + 1
Know (Arcana)      16    Int +7            +23         
Know (History)     16    Int +7            +23         
Know (Religion)    16    Int +7            +23           
Know (The Planes)  16    Int +7            +23             
Listen                   Wis +2            + 2  
Move Silently            Dex -1            - 1         
Ride                     Dex -1            - 1
Search                   Int +7            + 7  
Sense Motive             Wis +2            + 2        
Spellcraft         16    Int +7            +23        
Spot                     Wis +2            + 2
Survival                 Wis +2            + 2    
Swim                     Str +1            + 1
Use Rope                 Dex -1            - 1    

Equipment:                     Cost  Weight
Heward's Handy Haversack       2000     5
Bag of Holding (II)            5000    25
Longsword +1                   2315     4
Vest of Resistance +2          4000     1
Boots of Levitation            7500     1
Belt of Many Pockets          11000     1 (8 pockets, each w/ 8 sub-pockets)
Spool of Endless Rope          2000     1
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting   2500    --
Eyes of the Eagle              2500    --
Ring of Protection +2          8000    --
Ring of Featherfalling         2200    --
Headband of Intellect +4      16000    --
Brooch of Shielding            1500    --
Coins (platinum)(50/lb)          --    -- (Belt 1-1)
Coins (gold)(50/lb)              --    -- (Belt 1-2)
Coins (silver)(50/lb)            --    -- (Belt 1-3)
Myrlynd's Spoon                5400    -- (Belt 3-1)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds  3000    -- (Belt 2-1 thru 2-4)
Boccob's Blessed Book         12500    -- (Haversack)
Rod of Metemagic - Extend     11000    -- (Haversack)
Rod of Metamagic - Enlarge    11000    -- (Haversack)


Total Weight:xxlb      Money: 50p 80g 50s

                  Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:        43    86   130   260   650

Age: 32
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 140 lb
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Dark Brown w/ Grey
Skin: Light Tan
```

Typical Spells Prepared: (5/7/7/7/5/5/4)
0 - Save DC 17 - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1 - Save DC 18 - Lesser Orb of Acid, Grease, Jump, Expeditious retreat, Enlarge Person, Reduce Person, Obscuring Mist

2 - Save DC 19 - Web, Web, Whirling Blade, Melf's Acid Arrow, Melf's Acid Arrow, Wall of Gloom, Swim

3 - Save DC 20 - Greater Mage Armor*, Haste, Greater Magic Weapon, Stony Grasp, Hold Person, Sleet Storm, Fly
*cast in the morning, with Extend Metamagic Rod, for 24 hour duration +6 armor bonus.

4 - Save DC 21 - Orb of Acid, Orb of Force, Assay Resistance, Greater Invisibility, Blast of Fire

5 - Save DC 22 - Vitriolic Sphere, Duelward, Wall of Force, Mind Fog, Cloudkill

6 - Save DC 23 - Acid Fog, Antimagic Field, Tenser's Transformation, Brilliant Blade

[/sblock]

Spellbook: (All spells, levels 0 - 6, from PH and Complete Arcane, except Evoc and Necro, expand for full list.  Uses about 800 of 1000 pages in Boccob's Blessed Book)
 [sblock]

0 
Acid Splash
Arcane Mark
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Read Magic
Repair Minor Damage
Resistance

1
Alarm
Animate Rope
Charm Person
Color Spray
Comprehend Languages
Detect Secret Doors
Detect Undead
Disguise Self
Endure Elements
Enlarge Person
Erase
Expeditious Retreat
Feather Fall
Fist of Stone
Grease
Hold Portal
Hypnotism
Identify
Jump
Lesser Orb of Acid
Lesser Orb of Cold
Lesser Orb of Electricity
Lesser Orb of Fire
Lesser Orb of Sound
Low-Light vision
Mage Armor
Magic Weapon
Mount
Nystul's Magic Aura
Obscuring Mist
Protection from Chaos
Protection from Evil
Reduce Person
Repair Light Damage
Shield
Silent Image
Sleep
Summon Monster I
True Strike
Unseen Servant
Ventriloquism

2
Alter Self
Arcane Lock
Bear's Endurance
Blades of Fire
Blur
Bull's Strength
Cat's Grace
Darkvision
Daze Monster
Detect Thoughts
Eagle's Splendor
Earthen Grasp
Familiar Pocket
Fog Cloud
Fox's Cunning
Glitterdust
Hypnotic Pattern
Invisibility
Knock
Leomund's Trap
Levitate
Locate Object
Magic Mouth
Melf's Acid Arrow
Minor Image
Mirror Image
Misdirection
Obscure Object
Owl's Wisdom
Phantasmal Assailants
Protection from Arrows
Pyrotechnics
Repair Moderate Damage
Resist Energy
Rope Trick
See Invisibility
Spider Climb
Summon Monster II
Summon Swarm
Swim
Tasha's Hideous Laughter
Touch of Idiocy
Wall of Gloom
Web
Whirling Blade
Whispering Wind

3
Arcane Sight
Bands of Steel
Blink
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
Corpse Candle
Deep Slumber
Discern Shapechanger
Dispel Magic
Displacement
Enhance Familiar
Explosive Runes
Flame Arrow
Fly
Gaseous Form
Greater Mage Armor
Greater Magic Weapon
Haste
Heroism
Hold Person
Illusory Script
Invisibility Sphere
Keen Edge
Magic Circle against Chaos
Magic Circle against Evil
Major Image
Nondetection
Phantom Steed
Protection from Energy
Rage
Repair Serious Damage
Secret Page
Sepia Snake Sigil
Shadow Binding
Shrink Item
Sign of Stealing
Sleet Storm
Slow
Stinking Cloud
Stony Grasp
Suggestion
Summon Monster III
Tongues
Water Breathing

4
Anticipate Teleportation
Arcane Eye
Assay Resistance
Blast of Flame
Charm Monster
Confusion
Crushing Despair
Detect Scrying
Dimension Door
Dimensional Anchor
Evard's Black Tentacles
Fire Trap
Fortify Familiar
Greater invisibility
Hallucinatory Terrain
Illusory Wall
Leomund's Secure Shelter
Lesser Geas
Lesser Globe of Invulnerability
Locate Creature
Mass Darkvision
Mass Enlarge Person
Mass Reduce Person
Mass Resist Energy
Minor Creation
Orb of Acid
Orb of Cold
Orb of Electricity
Orb of Fire
Orb of Force
Orb of Sound
Otiluke's Dispelling Screen
Phantasmal Killer
Polymorph
Rainbow Pattern
Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer
Remove Curse
Repair Critical Damage
Scrying
Shadow Conjuration
Solid Fog
Stone Shape
Stoneskin
Summon Monster IV
Unluck

5
Aiming at the Target
Animal Growth
Arc of Lightning
Baleful Polymorph
Break Enchantment
Cloudkill
Contact Other Plane
Dismissal
Dominate Person
Dream
Duelward
Fabricate
False Vision
Feeblemind
Freezing Fog
Greater Blink
Hold Monster
Leomund's Hidden Lodge
Leomund's Secret Chest
Lesser Planar Binding
Major Creation
Mass Fly
Mind Fog
Mirage Arcana
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum
Nightmare
Overland Flight
Passwall
Permanency
Persistant Image
Prying Eyes
Rary's Telepathic Bond
Reciprocal Gyre
Refusal
Seeming
Servant Horde
Shadow Evocation
Summon Monster V
Symbol of Sleep
Telekinesis
Teleport
Transmute Mud to Rock
Transmute Rock to Mud
Vitriolic Sphere
Wall of Stone

6
Acid Fog
Analyze Dwoemer
Antimagic Field
Brilliant Blade
Control Water
Disintegrate
Fiendform
Flesh to Stone
Geas/Quest
Globe of Invulnerability
Greater Dispel Magic
Greater Sign of Sealing
Greater Heroism
Illusory Pit
Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability
Legend Lore
Mass Bear's Endurance
Mass Bull's Strength
Mass Cat's Grace
Mass Eagle's Splendor
Mass Fox's Cunning
Mass Owl's Wisdom
Mass Suggestion
Mislead
Mordenkainen's Lucubration
Move Earth
Permanent Image
Planar Binding
Programmed Image
Repulsion
Shadow Walk
Stone to Flesh
Summon Monster VI
Symbol of Persuasion
Tenser's Transformation
Transfix
True Seeing
Veil
Wall of Iron

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

orbitalfreak, you know that spells even with _Boccob's blessed book_ still cost some gold, yes?

Scribing them is free, but you need to obtain a copy to write them with (costs 50 gp/spell level per the PHB, which is in addition to the 100 gp/spell level scribing cost normally, the latter one is lifted by the magical book, but not the first).

Also, some spells have costly material components or foci (like _Greater Mage Armor_). While certainly affordable, it does help to get a few of those.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

Updated my sheet on the first page. Should be done now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's an update on where we stand, folks:


Tailspinner
Thanee - Jana Fyrehair, Human Sorcerer6/Eldritch Knight7 (COMPLETE)
Nephtys - Succubus Marshal1? (no sheet yet)
Torillan - Kr'taal, Bugbear Fighter4/Rogue5 (COMPLETE)
Voadam - Wollf Henger, Aranea Rogue2/Warshaper4 (COMPLETE)
Falkus - Rian Wyvern, Human Paladin 11/Beloved of Valarian2 (COMPLETE)
Scotley - Rognvald Skarsgard, Human Monk13 (COMPLETE)
orbitalfreak - Vernon Sellsword, Human Cleric1/Wizard12 (COMPLETE)
djrdjmsgrd - Bard? (no sheet yet)
Ferrix - Rogue? (no sheet yet)
Bloodweaver1 - Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order, Human Cleric6/Radiant Servant of Pelor7 (COMPLETE)
Mista Collins - Armand Gutowz, Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/Telflammar Shadowlord5 (COMPLETE)

I'd like to have all character sheets submitted for consideration by Monday night (Nephtys, Ferrix, djrdjmsgrd).  I'll then announce on Tuesday who the players will be.

Thanks!
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> orbitalfreak, you know that spells even with _Boccob's blessed book_ still cost some gold, yes?
> 
> Scribing them is free, but you need to obtain a copy to write them with (costs 50 gp/spell level per the PHB, which is in addition to the 100 gp/spell level scribing cost normally, the latter one is lifted by the magical book, but not the first).
> 
> ...




orbitalfreak, this is correct.

-PP


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 19, 2005)

If there is still room, I would like to post an Idea i have had for a while of a vow of poverty charachter. Now, I agree that it is overused, but how many VoP's are paladins. If you like the idea, tell me.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 19, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> If there is still room, I would like to post an Idea i have had for a while of a vow of poverty charachter. Now, I agree that it is overused, but how many VoP's are paladins. If you like the idea, tell me.




To say that I like the idea is probably too much of a stretch, but I'd look at your character if you'd like to post it.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

Do you have some kind of trauma concerning VoP? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 19, 2005)

No, Thanee, I just don't care for it personally. 

On another subject, what is the source for the magebane descriptor for Jana's falchion?

DnDIndex seems to be down, unfortunately.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

Complete Arcane, it also has the Starmetal (which is mostly the same as Adamantine).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I forgot about the spellbook costs, thought Boccob's meant it was all free.
Spellbook trimmed down, free spells and paid-for spells accounted for, some equipment exchanged to cover costs, and material/focus costs factored in.  Updated with description and personality blocks.  Character should be finished.

Name: Vernon Sellsword
Race: Human
Class: Cleric 1/Wizard 12 (conjurer)
Age:  32

Background:
[sblock]
Dravin Sellsword was an adventurer, skilled with a blade, who built up a more-than-modest fortune in his career before settling down in Cormyr to enjoy his life and start a family.  Marvin was his second child of three, his only son, who chose a career with (slightly) less risk than that of his father: trade.  Using his share of his father's fortune, granted to each child upon thier achieving adulthood, Marvin started a business in which he delt with what he considered novelties: items of magic, religious tomes, historical texts, and other books, all in addition to the standard fares of fine cloths and finer armors (the latter of which at the request of his father).  It was this business that Marvin hoped his son Vernon would inherit and expand upon, so he taught his son the basics of the business at an early age.

Vernon, however, wasn't inclined to follow his father's path, or that of his grandfather.  What Marvin called "trinkets of the over-educated and money-endowed," Vernon thought of as something with much more importance.  As he grudgingly worked at his father's business, he was found studying the texts for trade as often as he was found selling them; it was here that he came to treasure knowledge, and magic.  Daydreams of his grandfather's tales of his wizardly companions filled his thoughts.

For his nineteenth birthday, he was sent with his father to join a caravan travelling from Sembia, through Cormyr, west to Candlekeep on the Sword Coast.  This caravan was carrying many texts from various religious orders, arcane academies, with many from the Thayan Empire.  Vernon was to take the more valuable of his father's texts to sell once he reached the citadel on the coast.

Along the way, Vernon became close friends with many of the clerics, especially Aaron Barm the warrior-priest from the church of Azuth, who mentored him in the ways of the divine.  The minor healing abilities he picked up on came in handy when the caravan was assaulted by bandits on several occasions.  It was one of the bandit raids which would change his life forever; a band of Thayan wizards and their accompanying mercenaries who felt that the knowledge in the travelling texts would find better use in the empire of the mages.  

The caravan and the raiders both numbered many casualties, and the Thayans withdrew to regroup.  The caravan's leader instructed Aaron to take the most valuable book in the cargo and ride quickly to Candlekeep with it, to ensure that it at least would survive.  Aaron asked Vernon to accompany him.  One of the Thayans tracked them, and before being slain by Barm's longsword, inflicted grevious wounds on the cleric; Vernon rode fast and hard to take Aaron to Candlekeep, along with the book, where they arrived safely and were granted shelter.

While staying at Candlekeep, Vernon decided that he could better serve his god, Azuth, by training in the wizardly arts instead of donning the mantle of priest.  When Aaron Barm decided to stay on at Candlekeep to better relations between the churches of Oghma and Azuth, he gifted his longsword to Vernon as a memento of thier travels together.  Though he seldom swung the blade, he carried it with him wherever he went.  As his adventuring career escalated, he routinely dropped back by Candlekeep to visit his mentor, and to donate at least one ancient text uncovered during his escapades.

His most recent excursion took him to Vaasa in the Cold North, where he by chance discovered a valuable spellbook once belonging to the lich Zhengyi the Witch-King.  After returning this tome to the library at Candlekeep, he decided to take a small break from the adventurer's path and spend time in Waterdeep, the City of Splendors, where he could relax and spend time with his arcane studies, and spend a more appropriate amount of time in the churches of Azuth than was permitted by the roving nature of an adventurer.
[/sblock]

Stats:

[sblock]

```
Name:      Vernon Sellsword
Class:     Cleric 1/Wizard 12 (conjurer)
Race:      Human
Size:      Medium
Gender:    Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity:     Azuth

Str: 12 +1 ( 4p.)    Level:   13    XP:         83000
Dex:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    BAB:     +6    HP:         38
Con: 10 +0 ( 2p.)    Grapple: +7    Dmg Red:    --
Int: 25 +7 (16p.)    Speed:   30'   Spell Res:  --
Wis: 14 +2 ( 6p.)    Init:    +3    Spell Save: --
Cha:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    ACP:     +0    Spell Fail:  0%

            Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Defl  Misc  Total
Armor:       10    +6          -1                +2    17
Touch:       10                -1                +2    11
Flatfooted:  10    +6          -1                +2    17

          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:       6     +0          + 6
Ref:        4     +7          +11
Will:      10     +2          +12

              Attack       BAB     Str  Misc  
Longsword +1  +4/-1       +6/+1    +1   -4    
Damage        1d8+2       19-20/x2             

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish, Halfling

Abilities:  Magic Domain, Knowledge Domain, Turn of Rebuke Undead

Feats: 
 Human  Improved Iniative
     1  Glorious Weapon [Divine] 
Wiz  1  Scribe Scroll
     3  Skill Focus (Concentration)
Wiz  5  Sudden Extend
     6  Mobile Spellcasting
     9  Insightful Reflexes
wiz 10  Sudden Widen  
    12  Extraordinary Spell Aim


Skill Name        Ranks  Modifier  Misc  TOTAL
Appraise                 Int +7            + 7    
Balance                  Dex -1            - 1   
Bluff                    Cha -1            - 1 
Climb                    Str +1            + 1 
Concentration      16    Con +0     +8     +24           
Decipher Script    16    Int +7            +23           
Diplomacy                Cha -1            - 1  
Disguise                 Cha -1            - 1    
Escape Artist            Dex -1            - 1         
Forgery                  Int +7            + 7   
Gather Information       Cha -1            - 1              
Heal                5    Wis +2            + 7
Hide                     Dex -1            - 1
Intimidate               Cha -1            - 1      
Jump                     Str +1            + 1
Know (Arcana)      16    Int +7            +23         
Know (History)     16    Int +7            +23         
Know (Religion)    16    Int +7            +23           
Know (The Planes)  16    Int +7            +23             
Listen                   Wis +2            + 2  
Move Silently            Dex -1            - 1         
Ride                     Dex -1            - 1
Search                   Int +7            + 7  
Sense Motive             Wis +2            + 2        
Spellcraft         16    Int +7            +23        
Spot                     Wis +2            + 2
Survival                 Wis +2            + 2    
Swim                     Str +1            + 1
Use Rope                 Dex -1            - 1    

Equipment:                     Cost  Weight
Heward's Handy Haversack       2000     5
Longsword +1                   2315     4
Vest of Resistance +2          4000     1
Boots of Levitation            7500     1
Belt of Many Pockets          11000     1 (8 pockets, each w/ 8 sub-pockets)
Spell Component Pouch             5     1
Silver Holy Symbol               25     1
Potion of Bull's Strength       300    -- (Belt 2-1)
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting   2500    --
Eyes of the Eagle              2500    --
Ring of Protection +2          8000    --
Ring of Featherfalling         2200    --
Headband of Intellect +4      16000    --
Brooch of Shielding            1500    --
Tiny Platinum Shield             25    --
  (focus: greater mage armor)
Dart                              0.5   1
  (focus: melf's acid arrow)
Diamond Dust                    250    --
  (MC: Stoneskin)
Ointment                        250    --
  (MC:  True Seeing)
Gold Dust                        50    -- (Belt 2-2)
  (MC:  Wall of Iron)
Coins (goldx 250)(50/lb)         --    -- (Belt 1-2 thru 1-6, 50gp each pocket)
Myrlynd's Spoon                5400    -- (Belt 3-1)
Boccob's Blessed Book         12500    -- (Haversack)
Rod of Metemagic - Extend     11000    -- (Haversack)
Rod of Metamagic - Enlarge    11000    -- (Haversack)


Total Weight: 14 lb      Money: 250 gp

                  Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:        43    86   130   260   650

Age: 32
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 140 lb
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Dark Brown w/ Grey
Skin: Light Tan
```

Typical Spells Prepared: 

Cleric: (3/2+1)
0 - Save DC 12 - Create Water, Light, Read Magic

1 - Save DC 13 - Endure Elements, Doom, Nystul's Magic Aura

Wizard: (5/7/7/7/5/5/4)
0 - Save DC 17 - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand

1 - Save DC 18 - Lesser Orb of Acid, Grease, Jump, Expeditious retreat, Enlarge Person, Reduce Person, Obscuring Mist

2 - Save DC 19 - Web, Web, Whirling Blade, Melf's Acid Arrow, Melf's Acid Arrow, Wall of Gloom, Swim

3 - Save DC 20 - Greater Mage Armor*, Haste, Greater Magic Weapon, Stony Grasp, Hold Person, Sleet Storm, Fly
*cast in the morning, with Extend Metamagic Rod, for 24 hour duration +6 armor bonus.

4 - Save DC 21 - Orb of Acid, Orb of Force, Assay Resistance, Greater Invisibility, Blast of Fire

5 - Save DC 22 - Vitriolic Sphere, Duelward, Wall of Force, Mind Fog, Cloudkill

6 - Save DC 23 - Acid Fog, Antimagic Field, Tenser's Transformation, Brilliant Blade

[/sblock]

Spellbook: [sblock]
0 
Acid Splash
Arcane Mark
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Read Magic
Repair Minor Damage
Resistance

1
Enlarge Person
Erase
Expeditious Retreat
Grease
Identify
Jump
Lesser Orb of Acid
Mage Armor
Magic Weapon
Mount
Obscuring Mist
Protection from Evil
Reduce Person
True Strike


2
Earthen Grasp
Invisibility
Knock
Melf's Acid Arrow
Mirror Image
Rope Trick
Swim
Wall of Gloom
Web
Whirling Blade


3
Arcane Sight
Bands of Steel
Flame Arrow
Fly
Greater Mage Armor
Greater Magic Weapon
Haste
Shrink Item
Sleet Storm
Slow
Stinking Cloud
Stony Grasp
Suggestion
Water Breathing

4
Assay Resistance
Blast of Flame
Evard's Black Tentacles
Greater invisibility
Leomund's Secure Shelter
Mass Darkvision
Mass Resist Energy
Orb of Acid
Orb of Force
Otiluke's Dispelling Screen
Remove Curse
Solid Fog
Stoneskin


5
Arc of Lightning
Cloudkill
Duelward
Feeblemind
Freezing Fog
Mass Fly
Mind Fog
Overland Flight
Permanency
Shadow Evocation
Transmute Mud to Rock
Transmute Rock to Mud
Vitriolic Sphere
Wall of Stone

6
Acid Fog
Antimagic Field
Brilliant Blade
Disintegrate
Globe of Invulnerability
Greater Dispel Magic
Mass Bear's Endurance
Move Earth
Permanent Image
Stone to Flesh
Tenser's Transformation
True Seeing
Wall of Iron

[/sblock]

Description:
[sblock]
Vernon Sellsword is a non-descript looking wizard, dressing in plain, neutral colors, without any sort of fillegree or embellishment.  A slight hint of grey is present in his otherwise dark hair and beard.  Of less than average height, and of small stature, Vernon is not physically imposing.  He wears a longsword on his back, a gift from his mentor many years ago.  Meekly enchanted as it is, and Vernon without any training to weild this weapon, has left it mostly unused; occasionally, however, the magician has had need to unsheath the blade, and even prepares a few spells to improve his martial capabilities in the event that the sword's use is required.
[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]
Vernon swings between extreme talkativeness and near-autistic silence.  Intelligent, but low on people skills, Vernon may not be everyone's best friend, but his kindness and generosity lead to him being liked well-enough by most.  Always looking to help, Vernon will aid others at his own expense, and put himself in danger in order to save another's life.  Deeply devoted to Azuth, wearing the god's holy symbol prominently as his only non-magicaly-functional jewelry, Vernon is always looking to expand his knowledge of the arcane arts.  He is also a frequent tither, having deposited several dozen gold pieces in the local Waterdhavian temple of Azuth as he came into town.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Ok, I forgot about the spellbook costs, thought Boccob's meant it was all free.




That only really comes into play during character creation, though. Later on, one might find books or scrolls, and copying those is completely free (only takes time), of course. The cost is to obtain something to copy it from (usually having a friendly wizard borrow you his or her spellbook). That cost, obviously enough, can't be covered by the BBB.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2005)

Bowing out... not enough time.

Have a fun game.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bowing out... not enough time.
> 
> Have a fun game.




Okay, Ferrix.  Thanks anyway.  

Good luck,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a reminder, all completed character sheets need to be posted today for consideration in this game.  I'll announce the cuts tomorrow!

Thanks!
-PP

-----------------------------------------------

Tailspinner
Thanee - Jana Fyrehair, Human Sorcerer6/Eldritch Knight7 (COMPLETE)
?Nephtys - Succubus Marshal1? (no sheet yet)
Torillan - Kr'taal, Bugbear Fighter4/Rogue5 (COMPLETE)
Voadam - Wollf Henger, Aranea Rogue2/Warshaper4 (COMPLETE)
Falkus - Rian Wyvern, Human Paladin 11/Beloved of Valarian2 (COMPLETE)
Scotley - Rognvald Skarsgard, Human Monk13 (COMPLETE)
orbitalfreak - Vernon Sellsword, Human Cleric1/Wizard12 (COMPLETE)
?djrdjmsgrd - Bard? (no sheet yet)
Ferrix
Bloodweaver1 - Inquisitor Caladan of the Radiant Order, Human Cleric6/Radiant Servant of Pelor7 (COMPLETE)
Mista Collins - Armand Gutowz, Human Shadow-Walker Rogue7/Telflammar Shadowlord5 (COMPLETE)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's my submission, I know he's a little late but I just found out about this game. Still need to flesh out his mundane equipment though. 

*Nabil Rakkas*
_Description: _
Gender: Male, Race: Human
Sizecategory: Medium, 5'8" tall, 140 lbs, 21 yrs old
Red hair; Green eyes; deeply tanned skin
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Swashbuckler 3rd / Fighter 2nd / Dervish 8th

Speaks Common and Elven

*Statistics*
Str 12 (+1 Mod) = 12 (04 pts) 
Dex 22 (+6 Mod) = 15 (08 pts) (+4 Gloves, +3 level)
Con 14 (+2 Mod) = 14 (06 pts) 
Int 16 (+3 Mod) = 14 (06 pts) (+2 Headband)
Wis 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 (02 pts)
Cha 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 (02 pts)

Hit Points: 99 (Average) 10 + (12d10) + (13*2 CON)
AC 28 (10 Base, +6 Armor, +6 DEX, +2 Natural, +2 Ring, +2 Class) 
 • Touch 20 (10 Base, +6 DEX, +2 Ring, +2 Class) 
 • Flat 22 (10 Base, +6 Armor, +2 Natural, +2 Ring, +2 Class) 
 • Both 14 (10 Base, +2 Ring, +2 Class)
Init +7 (+6 DEX,  +2 Class)
BAB +13/+8/+3; Grap +14 (+1 STR, +13 BAB)
Speed: 45' (base 30', +15 Class)
Capacity: 33/66/100
Weight Carried: xxx lbs

*Saves:*
Fort +12  (+6 base, +2 CON, +4 Cloak)
Refl +16 (+9 base, +6 DEX, +1 Grace, +4 Cloak)
Will +11  (+7 base, +0 WIS, +4 Cloak)

*Attacks:*
+21/+16/+11 Melee, Scimitar +1, 1d6+5, 15-20/x2 (+4 to Hit and Dmg w/Dancing)
 • To Hit: (+13 BAB, +6 DEX, +1 Enhancement, +1 Focus)
+19/+19/+14/+14/+9/+9 Melee, Scimitar +1/Scimitar +1, 1d6+5/1d6+5, 15-20/x2
 • To Hit: (+13 BAB, +6 DEX, +1 Enhancement, +1 Focus, -2 Dual)
+20/+15/+10 Ranged, Composite[+1] Longbow, 1d8+1, 20/x3, 110'r
 • To Hit: (+13 BAB, +6 DEX, +1 Enhancement)
+19 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6+1, 20/x2, 30'r
 • To Hit: (+13 BAB, +6 DEX)

*Skills:* (36 Swashbuckler, 8 Fighter, 48 Dervish)
+16 Perform(Dance) = (4/2 Swb. 15 Drv) 
+22 Escape Artist = (4 Swb, 12 Drv) (+6 DEX)
+24 Tumble = (4 Swb, 12 Drv) (+6 DEX, +2 Synergy)
+9 Listen = (4/2 Swb, 7 Drv) 
+2 Spot = (4/2 Swb) 
+4 Spellcraft = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge(Religion) = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge(Nature) = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge(Royalty) = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+4 Knowledge(Arcana) = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+4 Decipher Script = (2/2 Swb) (+3 INT)
+7 Ride  = (2/2 Swb) (+6 DEX)
+7 Use Rope = (2/2 Swb) (+6 DEX)
+5 Move Silently = (0 Swb) (+6 DEX)
+6 Hide = (0 Swb) (+6 DEX)
+6 Climb = (4 Ftr, 1 Drv) (+1 STR)
+8 Jump = (4 Ftr, 1 Drv) (+1 STR, +2 Synergy)

*Feats:*
Hum (Bonus) - Dodge
Lvl 1 - Weapon Focus(Scimitar)
Swb 1 (Bonus) - Weapon Finesse
Lvl 3 - Combat Expertise
Fighter 1 (Bonus) - Mobility 
Fighter 2 (Bonus) - Two Weapon Fighting
Lvl 6 - Improved Two Weapon Fighting
Drv 3 (Bonus) - Spring Attack
Drv 4 (Bonus) - Cleave (w/Dancing)
Lvl 9 - Greater Two Weapon Fighting
Lvl 12 - Power Critical

*Human Racial Traits:*
 • Bonus Feat at Lvl 1. 
 • Extra skill point per level. 

*Swashbuckler Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons.
 • Proficient with Light Armor. 
 • Bonus Feat: Weapon Finesse.
 • Grace: +1 to Reflex Saves.
 • Insightful Strike: INT Bonus to damage with finessable weapons against Critable creatures. 

*Fighter Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons.
 • Proficient with all Armor and all Shields. 
 • Two bonus Fighter feats. 

*Dervish Class Abilities:*
 • Dervish Dance 4/day - +4 to Hit and Dmg with slashing weapon, must move 5ft between attacks. 
 • Movement Mastery - Always take 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble checks. 
 • Slashing Blades - Treat Scimitar as a light weapon. 
 • Fast movement +15 ft
 • Spring Attack
 • Dance of Death - Gain Cleave feat when using the Dervish Dance.
 • Improved Reaction - +2 to Initiative. 
 • Elaborate Parry - Extra +4 AC when fighting defensively or using  full defense. 

*Equipment:* [60,900 gp]
Traveler's outfit (Worn, 0 lbs)
Mithral Chain Shirt +2 (Worn, 10 lbs) 5,100 gp
Cloak of Resistance +4 (Worn) 16,000 gp
Ring of Protection +2 (Worn) 8,000 gp
Handy Haversack (Worn, 5 lbs) 2,000 gp
Quiver of Elhona (Worn) 1,800 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (Worn) 16,000 gp
Headband of Intellect +2 (Worn) 4,000 gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (Worn) 8,000 gp

*Weapons:* [46,551 gp]
Masterwork Composite[+1] Longbow +1 (Quiver, 0[3] lbs) 2,500 gp
Keen Deflecting Starmetal Scimitar +1 (Belt, 4 lbs) 22,015 gp
Keen Deflecting Starmetal Scimitar +1 (Belt, 4 lbs) 22,015 gp
60 arrows (Quiver, 0[6] lbs) 3 gp
Javelins[18] (Quiver, 0[36] lbs) 18 gp

*Other Possessions:*

Total Gold Used: *107,451 gp*
Total Gold Left: *2,549 gp*

*Story:* 

Nabil was never a social man, but always quite intelligent. Being a minor noble of a minor house may have left him lacking in prestige, but it left him with little responsibility and opened up may great opportunities. He grew up talking to the other minor nobles and the servants, who took a liking to him. His family had a large library and he spent alot of time in it learning about a great variety of subjects. He also spent a lot of time outdoors in the woods. 

He also was enamored by the family ritual called the Dance of the Blades which is a very complicated undertaking involving a sword and sash. The blade always flashing, the sash swiftly flowing, it was a beautiful sight. The best performers could use two swords, and he vowed to be counted among the best in his family. 

When his family hit hard times, his learning experiences ended and he was forced into a mercenary troop to make money for his family. It was a very militant and orderly group, but it taught him some discipline. He never stopped practicing the Dance of the Blades however, and eventually accomplished his goal of using two swords. Having done that, he saw the potential it had in combat. 

He used it to great effect with the mercenaries, however after a while, he went more freelance and ended up at the Hidden and Obvious Co. He next plans on perfecting his Dance of the Blades which having only begun, he knows he has a long way to go. 

*Appearance / Personality:*

Nabil dresses is flowing clothes of deep dark colors like dark reds, blues and purples. They show off his grace and he believes it enhances the effectiveness of the Dance while in battle. He is generally quiet, only speaking up when he can contribute something substantial. When among close friends, he tends to open up more. He is also a very good listener and makes sure things told him on confidence stay thay way. 


KerlanRayne​


----------



## Torillan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fixed a few things*

Professor, I just fixed a couple of things on my character sheet.  Turns out I was shortchanging myself on weapon damage!


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 22, 2005)

Turns out I won't be having as much free time on my hands for the next few weeks as I had hoped. Please sign me up as an alternate.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Turns out I won't be having as much free time on my hands for the next few weeks as I had hoped. Please sign me up as an alternate.




Will do, Nephtys!  Thanks anyway!  

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

*The Big Announcement!*

And now, the moment you've all been waiting for.....

I'm going to go with the following player/characters:

Thanee as Jana Fyrehair
Voadam as Wollf Henger
Scotley as Rognvald Skarsgard
Bloodweaver1 as Inquisitor Caladan
Mista Collins as Armand Gutowz

I will list Falkus, orbitalfreak, Torillan, Nephtys, and KerlanRayne as alternates, with my regrets.  It was a tough call.

Ultimately, I decided to go with a party with a lot of stealth capability (plus Caladan for healing/undead turning).  This type of party should be a nice fit for the campaign.

Congrats to the players!  Best of luck to the alts!

More details to come.....

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

So, players, I'm sure you're all asking 'When do we start?'

I need to get a Rogue's Gallery up and running, but that involves meticulously going over the character sheets for approval first.  This tends to be a long process for me, as I am a bit...shall we say, 'particular' about these things (but definitely not obsessive, nosiree!)

Also, I want to work up some individualized hooks that will lead each character into the game's beginning.

With the holiday coming up, and the requisite family time included, I'm likely to need a week to get everything set up....unless.... 

Are there any experienced player/DMs with a reputation for a solid grasp of the rules who might wish to help me look over one's fellow PCs character sheets?  Mmmmm....Thanee?  Maybe?  Please? 

If you think you could spare them a glance, it would be oh so helpful in getting us started quicker.  If not, it's okay.  I'm just trying to pawn off some of my workload, as any good DM should.  

At any rate, I shall begin work myself on getting things rolling, and I will keep you all updated as I progress.

Congratulations, welcome to.....'Vampires of Waterdeep'

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Bloodweaver1,

One thing I can tell you right off is that we will need to change your patron deity from Pelor (a Greyhawk deity) to a deity from the Forgotten Realms.  The one that springs most readily to mind is Lathander the Morning Lord.  His portfolio is similar to Pelor's and very much in keeping with the spirit of the Radiant Servant prestige class.

Also, if Caladan is a part of the church of Lathander it pretty much gives me a built-in hook to get him into the action.

Let me know what you think....

-PP


----------



## Torillan (Nov 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the opportunity, Professor.  At least I'm an alternate, so I will most definitely be keeping tabs on this adventure!

Good luck, guys.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 23, 2005)

I can take a look at a few of the character sheets and point out anything I see.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet! 



			
				Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Are there any experienced player/DMs with a reputation for a solid grasp of the rules who might wish to help me look over one's fellow PCs character sheets?  Mmmmm....Thanee?  Maybe?  Please?




Sure, can do that later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

This will be helpful...



			
				Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Thanee as Jana Fyrehair
> Voadam as Wollf Henger
> Scotley as Rognvald Skarsgard
> Bloodweaver1 as Inquisitor Caladan
> Mista Collins as Armand Gutowz




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

Scotley should check abilities (Dex?) and skills (sometimes Str and Dex are figured in differently +2/+3).

Bloodweaver made an error with the regional feat. It's not an extra feat, but has to be one of the standard feats (it's not mandatory to take a regional feat, but rather optional). Also I think you have to roll the turning check for the daily _Greater Magic Weapon_ (you cannot take 10 on turning checks), so the caster level bonus can range from +1 to +4 (and with 'only' +1 or +2, the spell will only grant a +3 enhancement bonus). One other thing, I'm not entirely sure of; I would assume the Extra Greater Turning ability replaces the Sun domain power (it doesn't really say anything about _additional_ turning attempts), but that's no biggie either way and certainly not entirely clear.

Mista Collins, your skill ranks do not add up (which is most likely just because the 110 is wrong, that's only the rogue skill points, right? ). If the Shadowlord has 4 base, then you probably forgot 5 skill points (140 total, 30 from the Shadowlord with 5x (4 base +2 Int +1 human) = 35).

That's what I could find for now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I appreciate the opportunity, Professor.  At least I'm an alternate, so I will most definitely be keeping tabs on this adventure!
> 
> Good luck, guys.




I'm glad to hear that, Torillan!  You were a tough cut, I really did like your character. 

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Voadam,

In looking over Wollf, I was getting his final STR score as 21, not 22.  Looking more closely, I saw that you had given him two points added to STR for levelling up, but shouldn't that be only one, since he has only gained 6 class levels?  I'm not sure how that is supposed to work with a monstrous race...

Also, I think Wollf has an extra feat.  Can you take a second look at that?

Anyone else with thoughts?

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I can take a look at a few of the character sheets and point out anything I see.




Thanks, MC!


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Scotley should check abilities (Dex?) and skills (sometimes Str and Dex are figured in differently +2/+3).
> 
> Bloodweaver made an error with the regional feat. It's not an extra feat, but has to be one of the standard feats (it's not mandatory to take a regional feat, but rather optional). Also I think you have to roll the turning check for the daily _Greater Magic Weapon_ (you cannot take 10 on turning checks), so the caster level bonus can range from +1 to +4 (and with 'only' +1 or +2, the spell will only grant a +3 enhancement bonus). One other thing, I'm not entirely sure of; I would assume the Extra Greater Turning ability replaces the Sun domain power (it doesn't really say anything about _additional_ turning attempts), but that's no biggie either way and certainly not entirely clear.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for your help, Thanee!


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay, another question about Wollf....

From my understanding, it looks like Wollf has been shorted drastically on skill points.  How does it work when a monstrous race take a level 1 class, like Rogue?  Does he not get the skill points normally allotted to a first level character?

(As you guys can tell, I'm haven't played a lot with monstrous PC races)

Thanks for all help!

-PP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver made an error with the regional feat. It's not an extra feat, but has to be one of the standard feats (it's not mandatory to take a regional feat, but rather optional). Also I think you have to roll the turning check for the daily _Greater Magic Weapon_ (you cannot take 10 on turning checks), so the caster level bonus can range from +1 to +4 (and with 'only' +1 or +2, the spell will only grant a +3 enhancement bonus). One other thing, I'm not entirely sure of; I would assume the Extra Greater Turning ability replaces the Sun domain power (it doesn't really say anything about _additional_ turning attempts), but that's no biggie either way and certainly not entirely clear.
> 
> 
> That's what I could find for now.
> ...



Regional Feat: Ah.. I see. My mistake. I deleted the regional feat and made the appropriate adjustments. 

Greater Magic Weapon: I was under the impression that the daily casting of the spell would grant atleast a '+3' bonus. (+1 / per 4 lvls). With a Divine Spell Power check being a +12, lowest possible roll would be a wash. While a roll of 9 or higher would grant a '+4' bonus. Though I do see your point. So I made the changes to reflect the min '+3' adjustment instead. 

Greater Turning: Yea I was wondering that too. In the decription it says 'Extra' Greater Turning. Giving the impression that it adds on for a total of 4+Cha. Though I simply stuck with the 3+Cha instead. 8 Greater turning attempts is more than enough I thought. Simply put, Caladan can destroy any undead of 18lvl or lower. (On a good roll that is.) 



			
				Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver1,
> 
> One thing I can tell you right off is that we will need to change your patron deity from Pelor (a Greyhawk deity) to a deity from the Forgotten Realms.  The one that springs most readily to mind is Lathander the Morning Lord.  His portfolio is similar to Pelor's and very much in keeping with the spirit of the Radiant Servant prestige class.
> 
> ...



Sure thing. 
My only question is do I need to change the current selection of Domains to match that of Lathander? The current selection is Glory, Strength & Sun. Glory is not  on Lathander's Domain list. The Domain came out in the Complete Divine  and was added onto Pelors. If its all the same to you, I would really prefer to keep the Domain. It adds some nice turning bonuses, which falls in line with the character concept and utility. 



-Blood


----------



## Captain NeMo (Nov 23, 2005)

I think I'll apply if there are any spots left. I've got a bard/fight demagogue type of character in mind.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Okay, another question about Wollf....
> 
> From my understanding, it looks like Wollf has been shorted drastically on skill points.  How does it work when a monstrous race take a level 1 class, like Rogue?  Does he not get the skill points normally allotted to a first level character?
> 
> ...




PP

Monstrous race HD count as class levels and the 1st level one for max hp and X4 skill points must be the racial level. So magical beast with (2 +int) x4 for aranea HD 1 for Wollf.

He is character level 9 (3HD magical beast, 4 warhsaper, 2 rogue) so he has a +2 adjustments to stats from character levels 4 and 8 and should have feats for level 1, 3, 6, 9 and his racial bonus feat.

His first non monster level comes at character level 4 and so it is the same as any other third level character multiclassing into first level rogue, no extra skill points or max hp.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Scotley should check abilities (Dex?) and skills (sometimes Str and Dex are figured in differently +2/+3).
> 
> That's what I could find for now.
> 
> ...




Thanks Thanee, errors corrected. I played around with different ability boosting magic items before I finalized Rognvald and obviously didn't sort every thing out right at the end.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the chance to play. I'm looking forward to it. Looks like an interesting group. Are any of us known to each other before the start of the adventure?


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Mista Collins, your skill ranks do not add up (which is most likely just because the 110 is wrong, that's only the rogue skill points, right? ). If the Shadowlord has 4 base, then you probably forgot 5 skill points (140 total, 30 from the Shadowlord with 5x (4 base +2 Int +1 human) = 35).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I just noticed that as I was looking over the sheets also. I will spend the extra 5 skill points.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, good luck with the game.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Caladan can destroy any undead of 18lvl or lower.




Yep, when I saw your sheet and the professer said something about undead, I felt almost pity for the poor creatures. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I played around with different ability boosting magic items...




I was really wondering why you didn't get any, especially for a monk they are almost mandatory, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Azaar (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm interested as well, if there's still any openings.  The warlock keeps calling to me for some reason, although I'm willing to entertain other possibilities.  Just in case, I'll prep a character.  If not... well, hey:  at least I get to have a little bit of fun throwing a character together.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm afraid, I don't think there are any openings right now, and there are already a number of alternates as well. :\

Bye
Thanee


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Nov 23, 2005)

*For a few...*

...reasons I am going to have to pull out...sorry guys have fun....


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I was really wondering why you didn't get any, especially for a monk they are almost mandatory, I think.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yeah, the amulet of mighty fists is starting to look grossly overpriced. I could have gotten a nice strength boost for less. The other problem was slots. I love the monks belt.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, the amulet of mighty fists is starting to look grossly overpriced.




Maybe the good professor will allow you to change it to something more useful, especially considering, that we can just GMW your monk's unarmed strike with at least +3, the amulet isn't really that useful for you. For 24k you could get two +2 and one +4 ability boost (Str, Dex, Wis) instead.

Just a thought. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> I think I'll apply if there are any spots left. I've got a bard/fight demagogue type of character in mind.






			
				Azaar said:
			
		

> I'm interested as well, if there's still any openings.  The warlock keeps calling to me for some reason, although I'm willing to entertain other possibilities.  Just in case, I'll prep a character.  If not... well, hey:  at least I get to have a little bit of fun throwing a character together.




My apologies, but the game is full now.  I forgot to change the title of the intial thread post to reflect the fact that I'm no longer seeking players.

Thanks for your interest, and good luck!

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> PP
> 
> Monstrous race HD count as class levels and the 1st level one for max hp and X4 skill points must be the racial level. So magical beast with (2 +int) x4 for aranea HD 1 for Wollf.
> 
> ...




Okay, then.  Sounds like you've got a good handle on things, Voadam.  

This is proving to be very instructional for me! 

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thanks for the chance to play. I'm looking forward to it. Looks like an interesting group. Are any of us known to each other before the start of the adventure?




Possibly, I'm working on ideas for how to introduce the characters into the game.  I'll let you know soon....

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, when I saw your sheet and the professer said something about undead, I felt almost pity for the poor creatures.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Hmm, I hope I haven't made a huge mistake.  I don't want this to be too easy for you....:\

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe the good professor will allow you to change it to something more useful, especially considering, that we can just GMW your monk's unarmed strike with at least +3, the amulet isn't really that useful for you. For 24k you could get two +2 and one +4 ability boost (Str, Dex, Wis) instead.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...




Scotley,

It's not too late for you to make some modifications to your equipment list if you're so inclined.  Let me know if you want to pull a switch...

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Hmm, I hope I haven't made a huge mistake.  I don't want this to be too easy for you....:\




Most of the more advanced undead probably have decent HD and turn resistance, but chances are, that the cleric can turn them with a good roll, and turned = destroyed with greater turning. He has spent most feats on undead turning, he is likely very good at it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Hmm, I hope I haven't made a huge mistake.  I don't want this to be too easy for you....:\
> 
> -PP




Heh, I was just thinking it was good that I was only a rogue 2 instead of a rogue 13, having the main villains be immune to 7d6 of sneak attack on every shot as a character's big combat power would be more frustrating than losing the 1d6 bonus Wollf has got. And my good holy symbol isn't even the LG type that would help.

I'm not worried about vamps being too easy.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Scotley,
> 
> It's not too late for you to make some modifications to your equipment list if you're so inclined.  Let me know if you want to pull a switch...
> 
> -PP



Thanks, I think I will. Just gotta figure out how to work it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I was really wondering why you didn't get any, especially for a monk they are almost mandatory, I think.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



hmmm.... wondering if I should turn in the wand of chaining.... My original intent was to chain a whole bunch of lower lvl buffs. Now that I have looked over the majority of available spells, I'm not too sure I can. Though summoning 1d3 large fire elementals and then chaining enlarge on them and on the rest of the group can be benifitial. 


			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, the amulet of mighty fists is starting to look grossly overpriced. I could have gotten a nice strength boost for less. The other problem was slots. I love the monks belt.



There is necklace in the savage species book called Necklace of Natural Weapons. I *HIGHLY* recommend checking it out. Its on my manditory list for builds that involve natural attacks. 

So is it ok that Caladan can keep the Glory Domain? 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm down if anyone wants to link charater history. Caladan's is mostly about traveling in and around the sword coast hunting the undead. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> My original intent was to chain a whole bunch of lower lvl buffs. Now that I have looked over the majority of available spells, I'm not too sure I can.




Yep, with touch spells not being chainable, the number of useful chainable spells gets drastically lower than one might think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 24, 2005)

*Alternate*

[sblock]
Avaniel
Succubus 6(hd)+6(la) Marshal 1

XP/next level: 83000/91000
Height/Weight: 6ft/105lbs
Hit Dice: 6d8+1d8+35
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30ft, fly 50ft (average)
AC: 33(+11(armour)+3(dex)+9(natural), touch 13, flatfooted 30
BaB/Grapple: +6/+9

Attack:
Claw, +9 (1d6+3)
+1 Spiked Chain Silvered/Cold Iron, +9 (2d4+1+4)

Full Attack:
2 claws, +9 (1d6+3) 
+1 Spiked Chain Silvered/Cold Iron, +9/+4 (2d4+1+4)

Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft

Special Attacks:
Energy Drain: (kiss causes 1 neg level and suggestion to be kissed again) (DC 27) (10+cha+1/2hd)
Spell-like abilities: At will-charm monster (DC 29), detect good, detect thoughts (DC 26), ethereal jaunt  (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), polymorph (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), suggestion (DC  27), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are  Charisma-based.
Summon demon: Once per day a succubus can attempt to summon 1 vrock with a 30% chance of success. 

Special Qualities:
Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good 
Darkvision 60 ft. 
Immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10 
Spell resistance 17
Telepathy 100 ft. 
Tongues 

Class Abilities:
Marshal:
Skill Focus Diplomacy
Minor Aura of Command

Master of Tactics: Bonus on damage rolls when flanking. 
or
Art of War: Bonus on disarm, trip, bull rush, and sunder attempts. 

Saves:
Fort: 13 (6+2+5)
Ref: 9 (6+0+3)
Will: 9 (6+2+1)

Abilities:
STR: 16/+3 (10+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
DEX: 16/+3 (10+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
CON: 20/+5 (14+2(race)+4(enhancement)) 
INT: 18/+4 (12+6(race)) 
WIS: 13/+1 ( 9+4(race)) 
CHA: 38/+14 (17+16(race)+4(enhancement)+1(level))  

Skills: sp: 116 (8+4x4 + 8+4x5 + 4+4x1) 
Bluff........................ 24 (10+14)
Concentration............. 6 (1+5)
Diplomacy................. 31 (10+14+2(syn)+2(syn)+3(sf))
Disguise.................... 21 (5+14+2(syn)(+2 with acting))
Hide......................... 13 (10+3)
Intimidate.................. 26 (10+14+2(syn))
Knowledge(The Planes)..14 (10+4)
Knowledge(Religion)...... 14 (10+4)
Listen......................... 19 (10+1+8(racial))
Move Silently................. 9 (6+3)
Perform(Singing)........... 24 (10+14)
Sense Motive................ 11 (10+1)
Spot........................... 19 (10+1+8(racial))
Use Ropes..................... 3 (0+3(+2 with bindings))

Feats:
Combat Reflexes
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)
Leadership

Leadership Score: 26
Equivalent Character Level +13
Cha +14
Special Power +1
Aloofness -1
Failure -1

Potential Followers:
1st: 135, 2nd: 13, 3rd: 7, 4th: 4, 5th: 2, 6th: 2

Cohort:
ECL 11

Some big brutish bodyguard.


Equipment:

110'000gp

Amulet of Health +4: 16'000gp
Belt of Giant Strength +4: 16000gp
Cloak of Charisma +4: 16'000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +4: 16'000gp
Portable Hole: 20'000gp

Bless weapon (oil)x5: 500 gp

Mithral Full Plate +3: 19'500gp 
(+11, +3, -2, 35%, 20 ft., 25 lb)

+1 Spiked Chain Silvered/Cold Iron: 3'830 gp 
(Every other link in the chain is Silvered, the other links are Cold Iron)

2170gp remaining.
------

She fled from the Abyssal stronghold of her Lord, carrying his foulest curses in her mind, when his domain fell under the assault of the superior armies of Demogorgon. For eons she fled trough the Abyss and forever the curse betrayed her until her suffering became unbearable. An Evil, far greater than her own, forever tried to tear her soul asunder and she grew weary of it all. Fleeing again, this time to the prime material plane of Toril she searches for a cure, and perhaps redemption. Until then she poses as the captain of a band of mercenaries, while slowly starting to learn of her new world.


[/sblock]


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 24, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> So is it ok that Caladan can keep the Glory Domain?
> 
> 
> -Blood




Oops, I meant to answer this one before, but just....didn't.

The answer is yes, it's fine.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 24, 2005)

Players,

If there are any revisions to be made to your character sheets, please get them done asap.  The Rogue's Gallery thread is coming soon.  Once it's up, I'd like to get your 'final' PC sheets posted quickly.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm fine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay, how about this. Rognvald will get rid of the Amulet of mighty fists (24,000gp) and add Gloves of Dex +2 (4,000gp) and an amulet of giant Str. +4 (16,000gp) , a type 1 bag of holding (2500gp), 4 of silversheen (1000) and the other 500gp in healing potions?

If this works for you, I'll update this evening.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Nov 24, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, how about this. Rognvald will get rid of the Amulet of mighty fists (24,000gp) and add Gloves of Dex +2 (4,000gp) and an amulet of giant Str. +4 (16,000gp) , a type 1 bag of holding (2500gp), 4 of silversheen (1000) and the other 500gp in healing potions?
> 
> If this works for you, I'll update this evening.




I don't see any problems here, Scotley.

-PP


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 24, 2005)

The only thing I would need to change is my background to incorporate meeting a party member prior to the start of the adventure (that is if I need to, or feel like going this route).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> There is necklace in the savage species book called Necklace of Natural Weapons. I *HIGHLY* recommend checking it out. Its on my manditory list for builds that involve natural attacks.
> -Blood




This could work for a Monk as his attacks are specifically described as natural attacks. However, it also suggests that monks use, hands, feet, elbows, etc. and the way the item description reads, I'd have to decide exactly which attacks benefit. So I went with more traditional items, but I will definately want to keep this in mind for the future. Thanks,
Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I don't see any problems here, Scotley.
> 
> -PP




Thanks, update coming early this evening. Gotta go feast now.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> This could work for a Monk as his attacks are specifically described as natural attacks. However, it also suggests that monks use, hands, feet, elbows, etc. and the way the item description reads, I'd have to decide exactly which attacks benefit. So I went with more traditional items, but I will definately want to keep this in mind for the future. Thanks,
> Scotley



It means if you have more than one type of attack. For example if you had you're regular monk attack and also had a claw attack as a secondary attack and a bite for a third attack. Then you would have to decide which bonuses effect what. However, since you have only one type of attack (monk), it will only effect that. Plus the way I always interpeted the whole hands, feet, elbows, etc thing, is that you are never considered unarmed. They are all one type of attack. 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Players,
> 
> If there are any revisions to be made to your character sheets, please get them done asap.  The Rogue's Gallery thread is coming soon.  Once it's up, I'd like to get your 'final' PC sheets posted quickly.
> 
> ...



Done. 
Almost finished with his spell list. 
Should be ready when the RG is up. 


-Blood


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> It means if you have more than one type of attack. For example if you had you're regular monk attack and also had a claw attack as a secondary attack and a bite for a third attack. Then you would have to decide which bonuses effect what. However, since you have only one type of attack (monk), it will only effect that. Plus the way I always interpeted the whole hands, feet, elbows, etc thing, is that you are never considered unarmed. They are all one type of attack.
> 
> 
> -Blood




I can see this being extremely potent--+2 Keen Flaming Burst of Wounding Flurry of blows...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I will be mostly out of touch until Monday night or Tuesday morning. My character should be ready to go.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Spell list is done.  (FINANLLY!)
If anyone thinks that I might have missed a manditory spell somewhere and believes it should be on the list, please by all means let me know. 
Other than that, Caladan is good to go!   

-Blood


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2005)

Caladan's spells look like a good list to me, but I'm hardly an expert.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2005)

I think _Holly Word_ is more for a druid. 

Only thing I can think of right now is _Mass Lesser Vigor_, which is a fairly efficient group healing spell.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Spell list is done.  (FINANLLY!)
> If anyone thinks that I might have missed a manditory spell somewhere and believes it should be on the list, please by all means let me know.
> Other than that, Caladan is good to go!
> 
> -Blood




I don't believe in mandatory spells. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2005)

Did I miss the IC thread? Is this still gonna happen?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

The professor hasn't been online since late november. Guess we have to show a bit of patience.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry, guys!

I got crushed with illness and craziness at work in the wake of the Thanksgiving holiday weekend.  Things are better now.  Look for the Rogue's Gallery thread momentarily....

Thanks and Sorry for the delay!

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

The long-awaited Rogue's Gallery is up.....

Here!

Please post your character sheets there at your convenience.

Character hooks are coming up later today....

-PP


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The professor hasn't been online since late november. Guess we have to show a bit of patience.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanee is once more the voice of wisdom. Okay, my character is up in the RG.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Things are better now.




Good to hear! 

Character is up in the RG.

Hit Points still need to be generated, BTW. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

RG is filling up quickly... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Good to hear!
> 
> Character is up in the RG.
> 
> ...




Right!  I did promise some hit points didn't I? 

HP totals for the characters up in the RG so far....

Rognvald = 88
Jana = 102  (Flaps = 51)
Wollf = 120


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

Updated wollf with the hp and added in his AC and attack bonuses.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got the background hooks worked out.  I'll put them in spoiler boxes, but I know the temptation to read the other characters' hooks will be great.  If you do, please be careful to separate player knowledge from character knowledge.

I took some liberties, and tied Caladan and Jana's hooks together.  Hopefully, that's okay.

If you have any questions or comments about the hook, or feel that it did not represent your character's motive properly, let me know, and we can make adjustments.

Thanks!

Rognvald's Hook:

[sblock]Rognvald frequently keeps ties with a number of street informants who keep him abreast of developments in Waterdeep which may be of interest.  Recently, there has been an increase in the flow of drugs in his neighborhood.  The increase of use of these drugs (such as haunspeir, mordayn powder, and tekkil) by the young people is something that Rognvald doesn't take kindly to at all.  The informants have mentioned the name of Lord Orlpar Husteem as a rising player in the drug trafficking scene who operates frequently out of the Grinning Lion Tavern in the North Ward.  The sources indicate that he is the supplier for the drugs now becoming more and more prevalent around Rognvald's Watchtower.  They further say that a very bid drug deal is going to be taking place in the Grinning Lion this very night.  Sounds like something Rognvald might want to check out personally....[/sblock]

Jana's Hook/Caladan's Hook:

[sblock]Jana's adventures across Faerun have brought her into contact with a large number of fellow adventurers.  One she recalls vividly, Caladan of the Church of Lathander.  The memory of his zeal against the vile undead has stuck in her mind, even after passage of several years.  So, she is pleasantly surprised to find Caladan waiting outside her inn one evening, but happy to see her old friend nonetheless.  She is interested in his tale of the movement of a large amount of bloodroot, and the charge of his church to investigate.  The lure of adventure strikes once more, and she just can't say no. 

Caladan has been summoned to the City of Splendors by his patrons in the Church of Lathander.  At the Spires of Morning, Caladan meets with Corinna Lathankin of the Order of the Aster (a militaristic organization in service to the Church of Lathander).  She tells Caladan that she has learned that a reputed drug dealer, Lord Orlpar Husteem, has recently come into possession of a large quantity of bloodroot (a substance known to be addictive to vampires).  Many in the hierarchy of the church are skeptical that there is anything more to this matter than a simple drug deal involving a scion of a prominent noble family. Still, Corinna is not convinced.  She asks Caladan to stake out the Grinning Lion, Lord Orlpar's usual haunt, in an attempt to figure out who is buying the bloodroot and why.  Remebering that his old acquaintance Jana Fyrehair is also in the city, Caladan seeks her out, eager for some backup and company as he prepares to stake out the Grinning Lion.[/sblock]

Wollf's Hook:

[sblock]Creeping through the back alleys of Waterdeep, Wollf keeps his ear to ground, listening for news that might lead him to his werewolf nemesis.  Recently, Wollf has heard rumors of an upswing in lycanthropic activity in the North Ward, and so he has been staking out various taverns and other gathering places seeking news or sightings.  So far, he has come up short, but perhaps tonight will be different.  Wollf has decided to take up watch this evening at The Grinning Lion.  Who knows what turn of events will happen there?[/sblock]

Armand's hook:

[sblock]Even in the short time he's been in the city, Armand's expertise in the ways of the shadows have earned him a bit of a reputation.  Lord Orbos Husteem has summoned Armand to his lavish home, and tasked him with keeping a watch on his wastrel brother, Orlpar.  Apparently, Orlpar is a drug dealer, and Orbos fears a scandal that could damage his family's reputation.  With information of an imminent transaction involving his brother and large amounts of a new drug, Lord Orbos hires Armand to stake out the Grinning Lion, where Orlpar contracts all his business.  Lord Orbos wants Armand to keep his brother safe, and more importantly, protect his family's reputation if something goes wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

My hook is fine by me.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

Rognvald is hooked! When can we expect an In Character thread?


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rognvald is hooked! When can we expect an In Character thread?




Just as soon as all of the character sheets are posted in the RG, and everyone has expressed approval of his/her hook.

I'm ready to roll...

-PP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Lets Rock & Ride!! 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Yep, that works fine for me.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

Is Caladan a follower of Lathander the Morninlord? The background in the RG still says Pelor who is a Greyhawk god.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is Caladan a follower of Lathander the Morninlord? The background in the RG still says Pelor who is a Greyhawk god.




Hmm, I thought we had established the switch.  Maybe Bloodweaver just forgot to edit the b/g?

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> HMaybe Bloodweaver just forgot to edit the b/g?




Most likely. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 5, 2005)

Hit Points for Caladan = 80.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is Caladan a follower of Lathander the Morninlord? The background in the RG still says Pelor who is a Greyhawk god.




Whoops. Forgot about that part.
The corrections have been made. 
If you see any others, let me know. 
Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

So my level 2 rogue with four missing hit dice from level adjustment is our front line brick because he has the most hit points?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2005)

Even with only a 19 AC and mediocre BAB he'd be fine as a front line damage soaker, particularly with his immunity to crits, evasion, and fast healing.

The only thing that would seriously cripple him would be energy drainers.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 6, 2005)

Armand Gutowz is posted good to go (except for the question of HP below).

I really enjoy the hook. I am looking forward to playing this.

With an AC of 30, he is gonna be the hardest to hit, but he might be the quickest to fall with only 56 HP.   

But speaking of HP, I just put the average HP he should have. I noticed that everyone else got a little bit above average. Did you roll the HP Professor? I am just curious if you made any rolls for me or if my 56HP was accurate. Because compared to the rest, it looks like I am going to need some help.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So my level 2 rogue with four missing hit dice from level adjustment is our front line brick because he has the most hit points?




And the sorceress (with half d4/half d6 HD) is second... 

Con makes quite a difference...

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Mista C. - the professor rolls up hit points, yes. He said in the beginning, that he will generate decent hit point totals, which he quite certainly does, as you have noticed.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And the sorceress (with half d4/half d6 HD) is second...
> 
> Con makes quite a difference...
> 
> ...




Lets not forget all the enhanced buffs.... 
Silence for all those bothersome spell casters...
+6 Bull strength... 
Increase size by one (whole party)....
10/- DR ....
+3 attacks/damage/AC (whole party)....
-7 to their attacks/damage/ (All of the bad guys)....
and whole bunch more of holly goodness...  

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Silence for all those bothersome spell casters...




Hey! 



> +6 Bull strength...




+6?



> Increase size by one (whole party)....
> 10/- DR ....




What spells do this?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 6, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Armand Gutowz is posted good to go (except for the question of HP below).
> 
> I really enjoy the hook. I am looking forward to playing this.
> 
> ...




Armand's Hit Points = 68


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What spells do this?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Empowered Bull Strength (thanks to my wand)
&
Stone Skin &/or Stone Body

One of those.. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Empowered Bull Strength (thanks to my wand)




I'm afraid, but _Bull's Strength_ cannot be empowered, as it does not have a variable effect (anymore).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

Bloodweaver, I have been looking at your spells and there are two things to note (or change) still...

- _Stoneskin_ has a costly material component, which AFAIK clerics also have to provide, you should stock up on a few of those, if you want to use the spell.

- _Battletide_ is not available to you. Only Initiates of Cyric can learn and cast this spell in 3.5 (see the updated version in PGtF).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 6, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Armand's Hit Points = 68





Armand Gutowz feels much tougher and let's out a sigh.
Thanks professor. The change was made.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm afraid, but _Bull's Strength_ cannot be empowered, as it does not have a variable effect (anymore).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver, I have been looking at your spells and there are two things to note (or change) still...
> 
> - _Stoneskin_ has a costly material component, which AFAIK clerics also have to provide, you should stock up on a few of those, if you want to use the spell.
> 
> ...




Sorry Blood, but Thanee's right on all counts (as she 'most always is!)

So....

No empowered Bull's Strength.

I do require that costly material components be accounted for in the character's equipment list (and the requisite cost be deducted from starting wealth).  I don't bother messing with more mundane material components, however (although I do give props to players who descriptively write about their casters' use of such components...it's just more fun.)

And, yes, Battletide will have to be swapped out for something else.

Let me know how you want to proceed....

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 7, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Armand Gutowz feels much tougher and let's out a sigh.
> Thanks professor. The change was made.




Welcome.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 7, 2005)

'kay, everyone....

I'm getting the IC thread ready to roll....

But, before I do, there's just one more thing I need to ask of each of you, that will help me run a better game.

Can each of you post a little 'cheat sheet' on this thread that identifies passive effects that are in constant play for your character?

I don't need anything that's accounted for in the numbers on your character sheets (saves, AC, Attack/Damage bonus, etc.)...what I do want is stuff like immunities/resistances, sensory powers, etc., that are always in effect.  These would be the sorts of things that could present a difference in how I adjudicate the action if I should forget about them.

I ask this just because it's tough to remember all the different abilities and powers for 5 13th level characters that are new to me.

If you have any questions, just ask!

Thanks!
-PP


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheat sheet for Wollf Henger

Not humanoid.

Immune to crits
Immune to stunning

Reach is 10 feet and has combat reflexes (surprise for creatures charging him   ).

Evasion

Darkvision


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2005)

*Armand Gutowz*

Dodge
Mobility
Blindfighting
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Darkvision 60'
Lightblindness

Shadowsight - Can see through any normal or magical darkness up to 60'
Shadow Blur - Under effect of a blur spell as long as he isn't in sunlight or the illumination of a light source


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2005)

Flaps has Blindsense 20 ft., as well as Low-Light Vision and Darkvision 60 ft.

I will keep a record of active spells in my character sheet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, everyone, even though there are still a couple of loose ends to tie up, I say we're close enough to get started.  Let's roll!

In Character Thread

Have fun!
-PP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Sorry Blood, but Thanee's right on all counts (as she 'most always is!)
> 
> So....
> 
> ...



Easy, I deleted the spell and gave the slot to another already selected spell. 
I also changed the Empowering wand to Gauntlets of OP. 

I was going to go for the Phylactery of Undead Turning... however, even though it would be inline with the character concept. I felt it would be too over the top as well as a bit of Meta-Gaming. A 22 HD undead to be destroyed no questions asked, eek. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 7, 2005)

The only constant I can think of is....

- Radiance (+2 Will - 10ft Radius)       
- Divine Health (Immune to all Disease)
- Can understand all languages & read magic

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2005)

It would be a good idea to copy all the plot hooks into the first post in the IC thread. 

It's also usually a good idea to put up links to the OOC and RG threads there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 7, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Easy, I deleted the spell and gave the slot to another already selected spell.
> I also changed the Empowering wand to Gauntlets of OP.
> 
> I was going to go for the Phylactery of Undead Turning... however, even though it would be inline with the character concept. I felt it would be too over the top as well as a bit of Meta-Gaming. A 22 HD undead to be destroyed no questions asked, eek.
> ...




Thanks for avoiding the tempatation to metagame, Bloodweaver.  

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It would be a good idea to copy all the plot hooks into the first post in the IC thread.
> 
> It's also usually a good idea to put up links to the OOC and RG threads there.
> 
> ...




Good suggestions, Thanee.   I've incorporated both into the first IC post.

Thanks!
-PP


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

Well as a Monk Rognvald has

-Still Mind +2 saves vs. enchantment
-Slow Fall 60’
-Purity of Body Immunity to all but magical or supernatural diseases
-Improved Evasion
-Diamond Body Immunity to Poisons of all kinds
-Diamond Soul Spell resistance of level+10

and darkvision from a magic item


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Prof:
Caladan will be casting *Gr. Magical Weapon *w/ Divine Spell Power on _CHANI_ (I too decided to name his weapon) before setting out for the night. A roll Turning check w/ +12 modifier is needed in order to determine the caster level for the spell. He looses 1 regular turning attempt and in return the spell could increase his weapon from a +3 -> +4 and increase the duration to 18hrs instead of 13. 

I have noted the casting and turning cost on my character sheet in the RG. 

-Blood


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 9, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Prof:
> Caladan will be casting *Gr. Magical Weapon *w/ Divine Spell Power on _CHANI_ (I too decided to name his weapon) before setting out for the night. A roll Turning check w/ +12 modifier is needed in order to determine the caster level for the spell. He looses 1 regular turning attempt and in return the spell could increase his weapon from a +3 -> +4 and increase the duration to 18hrs instead of 13.
> 
> I have noted the casting and turning cost on my character sheet in the RG.
> ...




Blood,

Your die roll for the turn check was 10, for a total of 22...so, the Greater Magic Weapon is cast as a 17th level cleric.  You can note the results on your character sheet.

-PP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Blood,
> 
> Your die roll for the turn check was 10, for a total of 22...so, the Greater Magic Weapon is cast as a 17th level cleric.  You can note the results on your character sheet.
> 
> -PP




Done
Thanks Prof (wow, I just felt like i was back in college... shudder..)


-Blood


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Trying to figure out who is a lycanthrope without any applicable powers is tough.

I'm thinking I'll just sit and watch my "possibles".


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 10, 2005)

I will be out of town until Sunday. I might have access to the internet, I might not.


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 11, 2005)

I've gone back and added some character portraits to various posts in the IC thread.

Enjoy!

-PP


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool pics thanks!


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2005)

yah, I really enjoy the pictures. I had to laugh at the Orlpar picture for some reason. Looks to be dressed in a white pimp suit.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

All right, my full suspicions fell on the brown frock lady after seeing her picture. That pic just screams "I have some animal disease" to me.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

Some pictures are always nice. 

Currently, I don't really know what to do but watch for now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey all,

Funny comments about the pics....  It's nice of Paizo to make them available, they add a lot to the game, I think.

The next turn is coming up soon, likely tomorrow.  I've just been swamped with Real Life.

Thanks,
-PP


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 16, 2005)

My intent with my contingent post is to get some kind of obvious 'WTF' reaction out of her if she is indeed a vampire. I would imagine she would show some kind of visible surprise when her partner is all off a sudden talking to an invisible woman (not quite wonder women though). 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2005)

Voadam, a few things of note, hope you don't mind... 



> move action to rise, fere action draw his silver animal bane weapon as he charges a werewolf and attacks from 10' reach. Any AoOs from reach or hold the line (if they charge me) will be with the sword.




1) I don't think you can stand up and draw a weapon as one move action normally.



> If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you can combine one of these actions (i.e. draw a weapon) with a *regular move*.




AFAIK, this regular move is not taking any move action, but only taking a move action to actually move (from square to square). Of course, this could easily be ruled as being close enough, so it works. I would probably do so. 

2) Charging is not possible, I'm afraid, since Charge is a full-round action and you cannot take a 'partial charge' unless you are restricted to taking standard *or* move actions only.



> If you are able to take only a standard action or a move action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed). You can’t use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action or move action on your turn.




However, if any of the opponents is within 15 ft. of Wollf's starting square, a 5-ft. step would be suffice to make an attack (but it might have to be with a natural weapon or unarmed (see 1) )).

3) Hold the Line? I might be missing something, but I didn't see that feat on your sheet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Voadam, a few things of note, hope you don't mind...
> 
> 1) I don't think you can stand up and draw a weapon as one move action normally.
> 
> AFAIK, this regular move is not taking any move action, but only taking a move action to actually move (from square to square). Of course, this could easily be ruled as being close enough, so it works. I would probably do so.




Even though it may be taking some liberties with the RAW, I'll go ahead and allow Wollf to stand and draw his weapon as one Move Action.  I've always found this particular rule to be a bit annoying...sort of counter-intuitive.  These are seasoned adventurers, after all...they should be able to draw weapons quickly.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> 2) Charging is not possible, I'm afraid, since Charge is a full-round action and you cannot take a 'partial charge' unless you are restricted to taking standard *or* move actions only.
> 
> However, if any of the opponents is within 15 ft. of Wollf's starting square, a 5-ft. step would be suffice to make an attack (but it might have to be with a natural weapon or unarmed (see 1) )).




I suspect Voadam may have just been using 'charge' as descriptive word, and not intending it to describe Wollf's action in terms of a game mechanic.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> 3) Hold the Line? I might be missing something, but I didn't see that feat on your sheet.




Nope, no Hold the Line feat there....but the comment about AOO's is applicable.

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> I suspect Voadam may have just been using 'charge' as descriptive word, and not intending it to describe Wollf's action in terms of a game mechanic.




Thought that, too, at first, but then he would still need an extra move action to stand up, move in and attack. 

Therefore I think he meant the 'partial charge'. But Voadam can surely shed some light on it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2005)

Now with the map, it's clear enough, that Wollf wouldn't need to move to engage. 

BTW, shouldn't we (C+J) be on the other side of the table on the map? From there we would need to turn around all the time to observe the other patrons, which might be kinda obvious. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, shouldn't we (C+J) be on the other side of the table on the map? From there we would need to turn around all the time to observe the other patrons, which might be kinda obvious.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You're probably right, but I think I'll just leave things as is.  Creative license, and all that...

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 17, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> My intent with my contingent post is to get some kind of obvious 'WTF' reaction out of her if she is indeed a vampire. I would imagine she would show some kind of visible surprise when her partner is all off a sudden talking to an invisible woman (not quite wonder women though).
> 
> -Blood




Blood,

I wanted to say something about this....

I applaud your use of creative thinking in this case.  Under different circumstances, I would have been happy to play it out, and see how things transpired.  In this case, however, I wanted to convey that the Malarite priestess wasn't actually interested in conversing with anyone.  Her sole goal was to commence the High Hunt of Lord Orlpar, so there just wasn't time to execute Caladan's plan.

I mention this just because I don't want the players thinking I'm a railroader.  Actually, I encourage all of you to 'think outside the box' (if I may borrow a horribly overdone cliche) 

Keep up the good work!
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> You're probably right, but I think I'll just leave things as is.  Creative license, and all that...




Heh. Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

Bloodweaver... _Divine Favor_ has been errata'ed to a max of +3, I'm afraid.



> Casts Divine Favor + Divine Spell Power (Success = +5 Att/Dam, Regular = +4 Att/Dam)




If you don't know the errata, _Righteous Might_ has been errata'ed quite a bit, too, so it might be a good idea to check it out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver... _Divine Favor_ has been errata'ed to a max of +3, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... Got it. 
Thanks for the extra pair of eyes Thanee, first time playing a high lvl cleric. 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn, that must have been a good spot roll with only a +5 to it..... 

-Blood


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 18, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Damn, that must have been a good spot roll with only a +5 to it.....
> 
> -Blood




I didn't give the check a very high DC....


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

Thought I had hold the line, must have been a different character, sorry about that.

I had meant a partial charge and draw with movement, but since I'm closer and that tactic isn't feasible, how about switching to simply stand and draw the sword, I want the silver bane weapon out for AoOs and TWF in the next round.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

As the professor said, you can stand up + draw and then attack (since you are certainly close enough for that ), and then 5-ft. step somewhere.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> Blood,
> 
> I wanted to say something about this....
> 
> ...




No worries!
I actually wasn't thinking of that at all.
Though I did wish that I had some kind of curative potion instead. Pour that into cup and then 'accidently' spill it onto an unsuspecting Vampire would have been good for a laugh or two. 

-Blood


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanee, I realized we hadn't included the results of Jana's False Life spell on her character sheet.

My d10 roll was 4, so she gets 17 extra hit points.

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess that means I'll need those, huh... 



Err... did you roll a 4 or a 7?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, one thing of note, which might be quite important... unless these werewolves are actually undead (which might very well be the case, you never know), they won't really be affected by the turning attempt!

And a minor observation...



> Jana loses access to her 6th level spell, and one 5th level spell (Thanee's choice)




Only spell slots are lost, not spells known. So, Jana has lost two 6th level slots.



> If the victim casts spells, she loses access to one spell *as if she had cast her highest-level, currently available spell.*




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess that means I'll need those, huh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I might be in a similar situation shortly, I don't even have my mage armor going and I'm a melee fighter.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Err... did you roll a 4 or a 7?




I think I figured it out how you got to 17...

Jana only has a caster level of 12, not 13 (1st Eldritch Knight level doesn't improve spellcasting ability); and _False Life_ is capped at +10, so a roll of 4 results in 14 temporary hit points (3 less than what you used).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, one thing of note, which might be quite important... unless these werewolves are actually undead (which might very well be the case, you never know), they won't really be affected by the turning attempt!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yep, I'm quite certain that those werewolves were destroyed by Caladan's turning! 

The first clue should have been when Jana was nailed with that Energy Drain. 

-PP


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2005)

Vampiric Werewolves.. I like that combination. 

_*Mista snatches it from Professor Parsnip hands and runs screaming like a mad man*_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea I know right.
Even though it work out to our advantage my original intent was to get the Vampire Queen. 
Oh well, I'm not complaining!   

Prof-
This doesn't matter as the out come would have been the same. However, with a turning check of 29 (nice roll by way) my max effective HD would be 18, not 17. Not too sure if you included Improved Turning into your calculations. Don't mean to be stepping in on any toes here.   

I'll post my second round actions tonight.

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> The first clue should have been when Jana was nailed with that Energy Drain.




Yes, yes, I got that. But, that could have other reasons, too.

Ok, just wanted to be sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Even though it work out to our advantage my original intent was to get the Vampire Queen.




That wouldn't be possible without repositioning, tho, since you always affect the closest undead first.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out how you got to 17...
> 
> Jana only has a caster level of 12, not 13 (1st Eldritch Knight level doesn't improve spellcasting ability); and _False Life_ is capped at +10, so a roll of 4 results in 14 temporary hit points (3 less than what you used).
> 
> ...




Yep, looks like you're right about that, Thanee.

I'll adjust Jana's hit point total.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Vampiric Werewolves.. I like that combination.
> 
> _*Mista snatches it from Professor Parsnip hands and runs screaming like a mad man*_




Well, actually, you're snatching the idea from the hands of Eric L Boyd, but I appreciate the sentiment. 

Credit where credit's due.....

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Yea I know right.
> Even though it work out to our advantage my original intent was to get the Vampire Queen.
> Oh well, I'm not complaining!
> 
> ...




Blood,

Thanks for the correction, you're right it should have been max affected HD of 18.  I missed that...

Don't worry about stepping on toes, I appreciate being politely corrected when I make a mistake.

But, you're also right in that the results would have been the same.

I thought I'd point out that you actually were close enough to affect the queen with your turning attempt...but yet, she was unaffected.  How about that. 

**Sinister Laughter Echoes**


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee,

I've been reading the replies to your question on the Rules forum about whether Negative Levels reduce caster levels.

It does seem a bit murky, I'll give you that.  But, I'm going to rule that negative levels do impose a penalty to caster level when making relevant calculations.

FYI,
-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

Professor Parsnip said:
			
		

> But, I'm going to rule that negative levels do impose a penalty to caster level when making relevant calculations.




Yeah, the +18 I had written in the IC is clearly wrong (had opened the thread afterwards, since I was wondering how it is done right ).

It's +16 in any case.

The question is only whether the caster level is directly reduced (I'm leaning towards no here), or only the calculations based on the caster level (range, duration, and the grapple strength for example).

I suppose you mean the latter with the part quoted above (at least it sounds like that to me)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, the +18 I had written in the IC is clearly wrong (had opened the thread afterwards, since I was wondering how it is done right ).
> 
> It's +16 in any case.
> 
> ...




I'm in agreement with you (I think...  ) For now, let's go with just the calculations.

-PP


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee,

I forgot to mention earlier that the bite of that werewolf subjects Jana to the possibility of contracting lycanthropy.  I've made a FORT save for her, but I'll just keep the result secret for now...

Beacause I'm the evil DM... 

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

As long as Jana doesn't turn into an undead, which might have regrettable consequences in the vincinity of Caladan, everything is alright. 

Speaking of undead... why is it, that Jana got 2 negative levels with 3 attacks? Do only some of the attacks confer negative levels (like 1 each for each claw)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As long as Jana doesn't turn into an undead, which might have regrettable consequences in the vincinity of Caladan, everything is alright.
> 
> Speaking of undead... why is it, that Jana got 2 negative levels with 3 attacks? Do only some of the attacks confer negative levels (like 1 each for each claw)?
> 
> ...




Vamps can only inflict negative levels once a round. Flurry of blows does not help them drain quicker.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2005)

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a vampire’s slam attack (or any other natural weapon the vampire might possess) gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, the vampire gains 5 temporary hit points. A vampire can use its energy drain ability once per round.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, I just read about this very same thing in the Rules Forum, too. 

One of those little 3.5 changes, which have eluded me so far. Thanks!

But beware of the dreaded _Spectre Monks_! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 21, 2005)

Spectre Monks???  They're coming up in the next encounter.... Don't tell anyone.

I'm trying to find time to get the next turn posted, but time is proving to be elusive this week.  Hopefully, tonight or tomorrow morning.

FYI,
-PP


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

After Friday I will be out pretty much until the 3rd.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Professor Parsnip (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, Happy Holidays indeed.....

I'm hoping to have a new post up soon, but it's tough to find leisure time right now.

I work in retail management, so this is a very exhausting time of year for me.

Hang in there everyone, thanks for your patience!

-PP


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2005)

No problem at all and Merry Christmas. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2005)

No worries. Games here pretty much come to a halt for the holidays.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 24, 2005)

we are patient, don't you worry


----------

